# ROLL CALL



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Who's going?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WISH I COULD MAKE IT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. SOCIOS
2.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 10:20 AM~13572289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 06:25 AM~13570460
> *Who's going?
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 10:20 AM~13572289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 10:22 AM~13572310
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 10:22 AM~13572310
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2009, 11:13 AM~13572799
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


You have to be there! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 10:20 AM~13572289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: (that's the truck that is! :roflmao


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 16 2009, 04:56 AM~13592145
> *You have to be there!  :biggrin:
> *


Yes mamm. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2009, 11:13 AM~13606238
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3.
> *


1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. High Rollerz


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

style unlimited will be there!




...assuming i get the entries out.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 17 2009, 05:50 PM~13609726
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. High Rollerz
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 19 2009, 11:13 AM~13621950
> *
> *


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

UCE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 17 2009, 11:13 AM~13606238
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3.
> *


1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. style unlimited


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2009, 04:43 AM~13628106
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2009, 04:43 AM~13628106
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...




:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2009, 11:01 AM~13630567
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2009, 02:58 PM~13632864
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Thank you! I think Raffy should get a bonus!! I'm working on the new flyer with the "correct" new names of catagories -guess I'm getting old! and reposting that on a new thread. Keep your eye out for it--I'll probably need El Raider once again to come to my rescue on that photobucket deal... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2009, 03:12 PM~13633059
> *Thank you!  I think Raffy should get a bonus!!  I'm working on the new flyer with the "correct" new names of catagories -guess I'm getting old! and reposting that on a new thread.  Keep your eye out for it--I'll probably need El Raider once again to come to my rescue on that photobucket deal... :biggrin:
> *



any time


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2009, 03:13 PM~13633075
> *any time
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2009, 03:12 PM~13633059
> *Thank you!  I think Raffy should get a bonus!!  I'm working on the new flyer with the "correct" new names of catagories -guess I'm getting old! and reposting that on a new thread.  Keep your eye out for it--I'll probably need El Raider once again to come to my rescue on that photobucket deal... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 20 2009, 03:13 PM~13633075
> *any time
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 21 2009, 10:22 AM~13642140
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You guys are the best! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2009, 03:06 PM~13657942
> *You guys are the best!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 06:25 AM~13570460
> *Who's going?
> *


Just to let everyone know, we're doing commercials to advertise for our car show. If you have already pre-registered- please send me pics of your cars entered. I need lot's of pics to choose from. Please give me a few different angles of your cars, including a shot with your club plaque (if your in a club).

If you haven't already pre-registered, if you do by May 14th, 2009 send in your pics with your pre-registration forms!

Again, I need lot's of pics to choose from for our commercials :biggrin:!

Also at the show, we're going to be taking pictures and filming the cars going in, the cars themselves etc for promotional pieces for up coming events. Would love to see your cars on banners, flyers and posters!!

If you have any questions, feel free to ask! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanks!


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 24 2009, 09:59 PM~13683528
> *
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2009, 04:43 AM~13628106
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :0 :0 NEED MORE!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 06:25 AM~13570460
> *Who's going?
> *


Need your pics for pre-registered by May 14th! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 01:10 PM~13693783
> *Need your pics for pre-registered by May 14th!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2009, 02:36 PM~13694192
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Pics are for the commercials we will be airing advertising the car show. Also for flyers and posters etc! So we need a LOT of pics to choose from. A lot of pictures to be shown!! I received quite a few good pics, but I need way more for this! Where's everyone's pics that are already pre-registered and anyone else who pre-registers by May 14th, 2009!! Not to mention photo's needed to be taken of all the cars at the show as well!! I NEED PICS!! I'm gonna be like that movie where the kid on the bike keeps popping up asking "Where's my $2!!" But I'll be asking for my pics!!
:roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 14 2009, 10:20 AM~13572289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse I need this truck's pics to my e-mail address (inside and out and at least one with SOCIOS sign!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 05:36 PM~13695568
> *Jesse I need this truck's pics to my e-mail address (inside and out and at least one with SOCIOS sign!
> *


This needs to be your NO.1 PIC SILVER & BLACK BABY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2009, 10:33 PM~13698942
> *This needs to be your NO.1 PIC SILVER & BLACK BABY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Apr 27 2009, 10:59 PM~13712057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does this mean your going??


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay...does that mean your going x2??


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5.


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 19 2009, 11:29 PM~13627575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good 2 see the homies make it  
Can I use ur 61 again Frank :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 29 2009, 05:27 PM~13733709
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


   Need more support for this event!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 29 2009, 09:38 PM~13737519
> *   Need more support for this event!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: There's a lot of special children that are in special need of some help. Your car, bike entree can really help a child out!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 06:25 AM~13570460
> *Who's going?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 04:34 AM~13739716
> *:yes:  :yes:  There's a lot of special children that are in special need of some help.  Your car, bike entree can really help a child out!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2009, 04:32 PM~13746493
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! SOFTIN has helped many special needs children tackle the world!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Your car entry can help save a child's life!

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2009, 05:54 AM~13752488
> *Your car entry can help save a child's life!
> 
> 1. SOCIOS
> ...


1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6.Cali Cruisers


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 2 2009, 03:48 PM~13765932
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


There we go lets add some more!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2009, 08:58 PM~13767782
> *There we go lets add some more!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: 

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6.Cali Cruisers
7.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 3 2009, 04:08 AM~13769464
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> 1. SOCIOS
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 3 2009, 08:25 AM~13769899
> *
> *


Was called and told more pre-reg's are on it's way! I will post those clubs when I receive their pre-regs! Need a line up at the show of cars for footage for the commercials. The cars coming into the show will be on T.V.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 3 2009, 08:40 PM~13774435
> *Was called and told more pre-reg's are on it's way!  I will post those clubs when I receive their pre-regs!  Need a line up at the show of cars for footage for the commercials.  The cars coming into the show will be on T.V.
> *


Thats cool be nice to build up the line up!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 3 2009, 10:35 PM~13775849
> *Thats cool be nice to build up the line up!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: A lot of footage needs to be taken.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 04:36 AM~13776887
> *:yes:  :yes:  A lot of footage needs to be taken.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2009, 08:58 PM~13767782
> *There we go lets add some more!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


no doubt! All these children with special needs, and youth at risk, need to keep programs going for them. Simply bringing in cars and participating at the show, can really make a difference and can save a child's life.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6.Cali Cruisers
7.Majestics Ventura Co.
8.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2009, 04:14 AM~13788682
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2009, 04:14 AM~13788682
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

E V I L W A Y S WILL BE THERE.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 6 2009, 09:43 AM~13802533
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!! :biggrin: Send the pics in!! I want all angles of the green car with the plaque! :biggrin: 



1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6.Cali Cruisers
7.Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 6 2009, 09:43 AM~13802533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay. Its not mine but ill tell him.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 6 2009, 09:56 AM~13802679
> *Okay. Its not mine but ill tell him.
> *


Okay, I want to see YOURS too! (The car :roflmao: that didn't come out right!)


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 09:57 AM~13802700
> *Okay, I want to see YOURS too! (The car  :roflmao: that didn't come out right!)
> *


 :angry: j/p 

here is my bed


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 6 2009, 10:06 AM~13802791
> *:angry:  j/p
> 
> here is my bed
> ...


Is that the purple truck?? Our photographer has pictures of this truck!!!! BUT I need some pics with your plaque with it. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Streetlow Magazine will be there! :biggrin: :biggrin: Gil is my :angel: !!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 12:03 PM~13804378
> *Streetlow Magazine will be there! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Gil is my :angel: !!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 12:33 PM~13804717
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Streetlow Magazine will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6.Cali Cruisers
7.Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 02:39 PM~13805938
> *Streetlow Magazine will be there!  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 09:20 PM~13810426
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


More PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 7 2009, 08:55 AM~13814234
> *More PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 11:34 AM~13815783
> *:yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 05:39 AM~13824241
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sent pre-reg forms to Sinful Pleasures the other day! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 07:21 AM~13824765
> *sent pre-reg forms to Sinful Pleasures the other day!  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Morning!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6.Cali Cruisers
7.Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 02:39 PM~13805938
> *Streetlow Magazine will be there!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 08:46 AM~13861754
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 08:47 AM~13861775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:15 AM~13834911
> *:wave:  Morning!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 09:49 AM~13862331
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



q vo Rafa :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 09:50 AM~13862340
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


I really wished I new how to do the double reply to two people who do quotes. I know it can be done, I've seen it. I see the mail women down the street! :biggrin: 

I'll be on here a lot the next few days. My mother in law is in criticle condition. Shaun and out Tio and Nana are heading to Bakersfield (where my mother inlaw lives) They don't think she's going to make it. Please pray for our mom!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 09:52 AM~13862370
> *q vo Rafa  :wave:
> *


Que pasa Jess como estas?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+May 12 2009, 10:06 AM~13862487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aqui nomas en el trabajo y tu?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 10:18 AM~13862622
> *our prayers go out to her.
> aqui nomas en el trabajo y tu?
> *


Thanks Jesse! How do you do the double quote??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

use the quote + to all da people u want to repply


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 10:24 AM~13862696
> *use the quote + to all da people u want to repply
> *


Where's the + sign on the quote. Tried one sign that looked like a plus but it just went to negative.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 10:06 AM~13862487
> *I really wished I new how to do the double reply to two people who do quotes.  I know it can be done, I've seen it.  I see the mail women down the street!  :biggrin:
> 
> I'll be on here a lot the next few days. My mother in law is in criticle condition.  Shaun and out Tio and Nana are heading to Bakersfield (where my mother inlaw lives)  They don't think she's going to make it.  Please pray for our mom!
> *


Wishing & hoping for the best for her.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 10:18 AM~13862622
> *our prayers go out to her.
> aqui nomas en el trabajo y tu?
> *


aqui en la casa playing mr mom. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 11:38 AM~13863487
> *aqui en la casa playing mr mom. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Raffy!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+May 12 2009, 11:13 AM~13863204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 12:48 PM~13864169
> *I suck as a teacher huh  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: You said it, I was being nice! :biggrin: :roflmao: Seriouslythough, it might just be because my brain is not all there right now.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 12 2009, 12:48 PM~13864169
> *I suck as a teacher huh  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6.Cali Cruisers
7.Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11,


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 02:09 PM~13864902
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


Lets keep it going!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 12 2009, 02:33 PM~13865113
> *Lets keep it going!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: I got another app in with a check and pictures of the car, but NO pre-reg form!! The check is a business too! :banghead: :banghead: So I'll have to snail mail the business (no number to call or email) and ask about the pre-reg! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6.Cali Cruisers
7.Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11,


I need group pics for the commercial too! :biggrin: I got Style Unlimiteds group shots and cars!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 09:16 AM~13932739
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 19 2009, 10:28 AM~13933535
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You got to give a hand to Jason! I never seen anyone work like that! At the drop of a hat, Jason is running around to all the club members getting them to sign the apps, take the pictures and hand them all over within a few minutes! :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 06:25 AM~13570460
> *Who's going?
> *


The boys and I will roll. Not sure if my ride will be ready, if so it will be there! If not I'll spectate! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 20 2009, 06:46 AM~13944495
> *The boys and I will roll. Not sure if my ride will be ready, if so it will be there!  If not I'll spectate!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Sinbad for supporting this!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 07:07 AM~13944632
> *:biggrin:  Thanks Sinbad for supporting this!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 20 2009, 09:06 PM~13952990
> *X2
> *


 :wave: Morning Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12.


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 04:11 PM~14028985
> *1.  SOCIOS
> 2.  Thee Artistics
> 3.  Style Unlimited
> ...


Looking good! Need more everyone! Come out and help support SOFTIN to help those in need.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 28 2009, 05:05 PM~14029492
> *Looking good!  Need more everyone!  Come out and help support SOFTIN to help those in need.
> *


Thanks Sinbad!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 04:11 PM~14028985
> *1.  SOCIOS
> 2.  Thee Artistics
> 3.  Style Unlimited
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 28 2009, 06:39 PM~14030377
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Who's gonna be number 12?


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12.


This is going to be a bomb ass show! Let's do this and help those with special needs! Show the communities how we support~! Get rid of the prejudicsm people have against lowriders! show them we make a difference!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 29 2009, 07:24 AM~14035015
> *1.  SOCIOS
> 2.  Thee Artistics
> 3.  Style Unlimited
> ...


Yup! That is one thing I wished we could get rid of is the prejudicsm (not sure if that is how you spell it, but I'm copying you! :rofl But yeah, that is a huge problem that I think society is very wrong about. I hear so many scenerios, first I laugh, then get into their face about it. They automatically assume their is going to be "gang fights" and :machinegun: :machinegun: Every show that I have been to this year, have not seen one fight, not even a slapping match! The lowriding community is far from what people think! So much good is done out of it. Out of all the different types of organizations, Car clubs are the ones that really jump in and help and make a difference. I don't understand why or how "others" see it differently. It's pretty sad how prejudice they can be, and so naive!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 29 2009, 07:24 AM~14035015
> *1.  SOCIOS
> 2.  Thee Artistics
> 3.  Style Unlimited
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 09:02 AM~14035826
> *Yup!  That is one thing I wished we could get rid of is the prejudicsm (not sure if that is how you spell it, but I'm copying you! :rofl But yeah, that is a huge problem that I think society is very wrong about.  I hear so many scenerios, first I laugh, then get into their face about it.  They automatically assume their is going to be "gang fights" and  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  Every show that I have been to this year, have not seen one fight, not even a slapping match!  The lowriding community is far from what people think!  So much good is done out of it.  Out of all the different types of organizations, Car clubs are the ones that really jump in and help and make a difference.  I don't understand why or how "others" see it differently.  It's pretty sad how prejudice they can be, and so naive!
> *


 :werd: Most show's don't have them, mostly the ones at Fairgrounds. Same people, same crowd, just a different place. The ones at Fairgrounds seem to over do the security, the ones at parks and rec places and streets, don't have em. Yet, it's the same people, same crowd going to them all. So, what's the difference????


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 02:20 PM~14038867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Glad to see the sign!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin:  


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 03:02 PM~14039296
> *:thumbsup:  Glad to see the sign!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 03:22 PM~14039530
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2009, 09:46 AM~14052513
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 04:11 PM~14028985
> *1.  SOCIOS
> 2.  Thee Artistics
> 3.  Style Unlimited
> ...


COME ON LET'S GET MORE CLUBS BEHIND SUCH A GREAT CAUSE,AND GOOD PEOPLE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :h5: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 31 2009, 11:17 PM~14058495
> *COME ON LET'S GET MORE CLUBS BEHIND SUCH A GREAT CAUSE,AND GOOD PEOPLE!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


 :h5: :yes: :yes: :worship: Johnny! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 31 2009, 11:17 PM~14058495
> *COME ON LET'S GET MORE CLUBS BEHIND SUCH A GREAT CAUSE,AND GOOD PEOPLE!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 1 2009, 01:42 PM~14063236
> *TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 1 2009, 04:04 PM~14064674
> *
> *


Hey Jesse!! How are you. When I return I'll be sending you the info on hotels for you and yourwife k?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 1 2009, 04:04 PM~14064674
> *
> *


jess ...save me a spot next to u!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 1 2009, 04:47 PM~14065071
> *jess ...save me a spot next to u!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :thumbsup: Hope to see you there!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 1 2009, 05:26 PM~14065441
> *    :thumbsup: Hope to see you there!
> *


oh yea bro... :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 1 2009, 08:13 PM~14067324
> *oh yea bro... :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jun 1 2009, 07:53 PM~14067071-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Raffy!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:43 PM~14075433
> *Hey Johnny!!
> Does this mean I get to add your car club to the list? :biggrin:
> Hey Raffy!!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 2 2009, 06:21 PM~14075827
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:43 PM~14075433
> *Does this mean I get to add your car club to the list? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 2 2009, 09:24 PM~14078023
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You just made my day! :biggrin: Thank you for the support!! :biggrin: 
CARNALES UNIDOS 


1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. *CARNALES UNIDOS *
13.


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 04:44 AM~14080309
> *You just made my day! :biggrin:  Thank you for the support!! :biggrin:
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> 1.  SOCIOS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good! These people with special needs need more support!  Who's club is going to be number 12???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 04:44 AM~14080309
> *You just made my day! :biggrin:  Thank you for the support!! :biggrin:
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> 1.  SOCIOS
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jun 3 2009, 07:02 AM~14080876
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Looking good!  These people with special needs need more support!   Who's club is going to be number 12???
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 04:44 AM~14080309
> *You just made my day! :biggrin:  Thank you for the support!! :biggrin:
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> 1.  SOCIOS
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jun 1 2009, 01:42 PM~14063236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bigshod!! Is

*CARNALES UNIDOS * ready???


Jesse are you ReAdY????


Is everyone getting ready???




1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:55 PM~14086751
> *Johnny~ Oldie's car club ready?? Another month and a half away.... :biggrin:
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> You ready to be busy????
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:55 PM~14086751
> *Johnny~ Oldie's car club ready?? Another month and a half away.... :biggrin:
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> You ready to be busy????
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

got any hotel info ??? :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 3 2009, 07:13 PM~14087628
> *got any hotel info ??? :cheesy:
> *


I'm putting the hotel list together and will post them up! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2009, 06:15 PM~14086927
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you Raffy!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 08:27 PM~14088474
> *Thank you Raffy!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:55 PM~14086751
> *Johnny~ Oldie's car club ready?? Another month and a half away.... :biggrin:
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> You ready to be busy????
> ...




IM READY!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:55 PM~14086751
> *Johnny~ Oldie's car club ready?? Another month and a half away.... :biggrin:
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> You ready to be busy????
> ...


COME ON LET'S KEEP THIS LIST GOING!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 08:24 PM~14088434
> *I'm putting the hotel list together and will post them up!  :biggrin:
> *


thank you


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 3 2009, 08:47 PM~14088742
> *COME ON LET'S KEEP THIS LIST GOING!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2009, 09:22 PM~14089220
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


??
U GOI TO S.B. SHOW THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2009, 09:24 PM~14089260
> *??
> U GOI TO S.B. SHOW THIS WEEKEND???
> *


Yup! I will be there!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 3 2009, 07:13 PM~14087628
> *got any hotel info ??? :cheesy:
> *


Here ya go Bigshod!! :biggrin: 
Here's a couple different ones near by:

Best Western Encina Lodge & Suites
2220 Bath St, Santa Barbara, CA
800-780-7234 (0.79 miles away)
http://www.qualityinn.com/hotel-santa_barb...alifornia-CA758

Quality Inn
3055 De La Vina Street, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6636 (0.8 miles away)
http://www.qualityinn.com/hotel-santa_barb...alifornia-CA758


Travelers Motel
3222 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6009 (0.81 miles away)
don't have a URL for a web site...sorry

Guesthouse Inn & Suites
3344 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6611 (0.82 miles away)

Town & Country Inn
2800 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-2500 (0.86 miles away)


Lemon Tree Inn
2819 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
Website | 805-687-6444 (0.86 miles away)


Holiday Lodge
2825 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6800 (0.86 miles away)

Sunset Motel
3504 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-3813 (0.87 miles away)


Motel 6
3505 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-5400 (0.87 miles away)

Sandpiper Lodge
3525 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-5326 (0.87 miles away)


I can post up more if need be... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 06:45 AM~14091643
> *Here ya go Bigshod!! :biggrin:
> Here's a couple different ones near by:
> 
> ...


  thanx


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jun 4 2009, 08:47 AM~14092629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey JOhnny!! ARe you ready for your big date on Sunday


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:55 PM~14086751
> *Johnny~ Oldie's car club ready?? Another month and a half away.... :biggrin:
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> You ready to be busy????
> ...


WE'RE ALWAYS READY !!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 09:47 AM~14093089
> *need more???
> Hey JOhnny!!  ARe you ready for your big date on Sunday
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :tongue:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 4 2009, 11:17 AM~14094069
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :tongue:
> *


Stay out of trouble! Bring lot's of ice and water!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 11:19 AM~14094086
> *Stay out of trouble!  Bring lot's of ice and water!
> *


ICE..........GOOD IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> ICE..........GOOD IDEA :biggrin:


:thumbsup: See I got your back! I'll give you guidence and point you out in the right direction! :roflmao: :roflmao: *Best Western Encina Lodge & Suites* Tons of hotels Johnny!! haha!








Best Western Encina Lodge & Suites
2220 Bath St, Santa Barbara, CA
800-780-7234 (0.79 miles away)
http://www.qualityinn.com/hotel-santa_barb...alifornia-CA758

Quality Inn
3055 De La Vina Street, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6636 (0.8 miles away)
http://www.qualityinn.com/hotel-santa_barb...alifornia-CA758
Travelers Motel
3222 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6009 (0.81 miles away)
don't have a URL for a web site...sorry

Guesthouse Inn & Suites
3344 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6611 (0.82 miles away)

Town & Country Inn
2800 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-2500 (0.86 miles away)
Lemon Tree Inn
2819 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
Website | 805-687-6444 (0.86 miles away)
Holiday Lodge
2825 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6800 (0.86 miles away)

Sunset Motel
3504 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-3813 (0.87 miles away)
Motel 6
3505 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-5400 (0.87 miles away)

Sandpiper Lodge
3525 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-5326 (0.87 miles away)
I can post up more if need be... :biggrin:
[/quote]






1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> :thumbsup: See I got your back! I'll give you guidence and point you out in the right direction! :roflmao: :roflmao: *Best Western Encina Lodge & Suites* Tons of hotels Johnny!! haha!
> Best Western Encina Lodge & Suites
> 2220 Bath St, Santa Barbara, CA
> 800-780-7234 (0.79 miles away)
> ...


1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13.
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> :thumbsup: See I got your back! I'll give you guidence and point you out in the right direction! :roflmao: :roflmao: *Best Western Encina Lodge & Suites* Tons of hotels Johnny!! haha!
> Best Western Encina Lodge & Suites
> 2220 Bath St, Santa Barbara, CA
> 800-780-7234 (0.79 miles away)
> ...


1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13.
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> 1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> 4. UCE CAR CLUB
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

Do you have one of those automatic bubble makers! Kids love them!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 4 2009, 01:58 PM~14095510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: FleetAngel!!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 03:38 PM~14096296
> *:biggrin: a few more pre reg's came in today!!
> :wave:  :wave: FleetAngel!!
> *


wuz up tiff


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 4 2009, 06:27 PM~14097879
> *wuz up tiff
> *


Getting ready to crash out!  I'm burnt out today. How about YOU?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 06:32 PM~14097940
> *Getting ready to crash out!   I'm burnt out today.  How about YOU?
> *


SORE...IM STARTIN TO GET BACK INTO SHAPE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 4 2009, 10:09 PM~14100255
> *SORE...IM STARTIN TO GET BACK INTO SHAPE!!!
> *


Are you hitting the punching bags and wight lifting now???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
14.


I would like to see the plaques or signs of who's coming down or up :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 5 2009, 09:47 AM~14103707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 5 2009, 09:47 AM~14103707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 03:38 PM~14096296
> *:biggrin: a few more pre reg's came in today!!
> :wave:  :wave: FleetAngel!!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
14. Road Kings
15.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 12:16 PM~14104977
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 12:16 PM~14104977
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


U GOT TWO MORE CC !!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 5 2009, 02:05 PM~14105789
> *U GOT TWO MORE CC !!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 5 2009, 02:05 PM~14105789
> *U GOT TWO MORE CC !!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

NICE!!!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
14. Road Kings
15. Santa Barbara Igniters

Just got word! :biggrin: So who's gonna be 16??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 5 2009, 05:17 PM~14107152
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 5 2009, 05:17 PM~14107152
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
14. Road Kings
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.

Thanks babe!! be home soon! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:08 PM~14107490
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :0  :ugh: :around: :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 5 2009, 06:43 PM~14107690
> *:0    :ugh:  :around:  :scrutinize:    :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tongue: That's my hubby!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:51 PM~14107755
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue: That's my hubby!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:51 PM~14107755
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tongue: That's my hubby!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 5 2009, 09:00 PM~14108700
> *TTT
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 5 2009, 09:28 PM~14108943
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


U READY???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 5 2009, 09:33 PM~14108987
> *U READY???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 5 2009, 10:36 PM~14109369
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Thanks guys for keeping this to the top while I was crashed out! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2009, 03:56 AM~14110520
> *Thanks guys for keeping this to the top while I was crashed out! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jun 5 2009, 09:03 PM~14108731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey you!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
14. Road Kings
15. Golden State Classics
16


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Jun 6 2009, 06:22 PM~14113777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks for the support!! See ya up here!! :biggrin:
See you down there too!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.*Old Memories East side*!
17.


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

good day too u all :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 04:08 AM~14116819
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by In My Blood+Jun 7 2009, 04:20 AM~14116836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 08:46 PM~14122030
> *Hey Bigshod!  Heading back home yet??
> *


not til saturday


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 7 2009, 09:30 PM~14122410
> *not til saturday
> *


Well, at least you ave the evenings to see the town your staying at right??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 04:57 PM~14130311
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


ONE MORE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 8 2009, 05:05 PM~14130403
> *ONE MORE!!!
> *


Yup! :biggrin: It's getting bigger! :biggrin: 

Hey! You didn't happen to take a pic of that engine did ya??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 05:18 PM~14130547
> *Yup! :biggrin:  It's getting bigger! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey!  You didn't happen to take a pic of that engine did ya??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 8 2009, 07:52 PM~14132412
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey Johnny!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 05:18 PM~14130547
> *Yup! :biggrin:  It's getting bigger! :biggrin:
> 
> Hey!  You didn't happen to take a pic of that engine did ya??
> *


I WAS HOPIN U TO TAKE IT!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 09:22 PM~14133651
> *Hey Johnny!!  :biggrin:
> *


HEY TIFF :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 8 2009, 09:30 PM~14133794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: What are you doing up so late???


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 10:26 PM~14134662
> *I didn't know where or what his car looked like!  :uh:  :uh:  :banghead:  :banghead:  din't see anyone from the 818
> :biggrin:  :wave:  What are you doing up so late???
> *


ME??I'M WORKING...HOW BOUT YOU??ISN'T PASS YOUR BEDTIME?? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 8 2009, 10:26 PM~14134662
> *I didn't know where or what his car looked like!  :uh:  :uh:  :banghead:  :banghead:  din't see anyone from the 818
> :biggrin:  :wave:  What are you doing up so late???
> *


805 IM FROM THE EIGHT I FIVE CHAPTER!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jun 8 2009, 10:32 PM~14134721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know YOUR from the 805 Chapter!  I thought you were talking about the GT founder wich is in the 818! See I did my geography and history work on

*GOOTIMES BC & BC!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looking good!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 11:53 AM~14139323
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


COME ON LETS KEEP THIS LIST GROWING ,SUPPORT A GREAT CAUSE!!!
:h5:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 05:15 AM~14136239
> *I couldn't sleep, had to much work to do and so little time on my hands! :biggrin:  I need 72 hours into a 24 hour period... :biggrin:
> I know YOUR from the 805 Chapter!   I thought you were talking about the GT founder wich is in the 818!  See I did my geography and history work on
> 
> ...


NICE!!!BUT THE FOUNDER IS FROM EAST LOS,THE REGIONAL PRESIDENT IS FROM THE 818


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 9 2009, 01:54 PM~14140559
> *COME ON LETS KEEP THIS LIST GROWING ,SUPPORT A GREAT CAUSE!!!
> :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
hey Johnny~ A group from Vegas is coming out to the show I was told today!
I am working on the campaing, and I got you, Adrian's car and his daughter's pink bike, FleetAngel's bike, and Jason's Impala and a couple other people's cars on there too! Almost finished with that one. Trying to locate Paul from Old Memories on another thing. Anyhow, that's what I have going on the next few days! Trying to work it so I can head up to Tracy Saturday then shoot back down to hit two shows Sunday! Damn that's like a road trip in a circle right?? and no slots to hit on the way! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 02:51 PM~14141120
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> hey Johnny~  A group from Vegas is coming out to the show I was told today!
> I am working on  the campaing, and I got you, Adrian's car and his daughter's pink bike, FleetAngel's bike, and Jason's Impala and a couple other people's cars on there too!  Almost finished with that one.  Trying to locate Paul from Old Memories on another thing.  Anyhow, that's what I have going on the next few days!  Trying to work it so I can head up to Tracy Saturday then shoot back down to hit two shows Sunday!  Damn that's like a road trip in a circle right??  and no slots to hit on the way! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD JOB TIFF,HOPE TO SEE YOU SUNDAY IN EL MONTE........ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: TIFFANY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 9 2009, 09:35 PM~14145658
> *GOOD JOB TIFF,HOPE TO SEE YOU SUNDAY IN EL MONTE........ :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll be there in the afternoon. I'll be coming from Bakersfield from the CARNALES UNIDOS show. I get to go to three shows this weekend! Which is cool. Trying to get to all of them, but it's impossible!!  Got to get it through my system before I have to go back in for another proceedure on the 18 of June, then maybe the 11 of JULY (which is a Saturday!). Hopefully that will be the end of it. If not, then it's chemo and radiation treatment. :uh: But at least I have a computer through all this and can type!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 9 2009, 09:36 PM~14145687
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: TIFFANY!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Why are you bowing down?? Are you going to shine my shoes or something?? No pun intended Shoeshine! :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 11:38 AM~14150487
> *Why are you bowing down??  Are you going to shine my shoes or something?? No pun intended Shoeshine!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 10 2009, 11:57 AM~14150655
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh boy am I gonna get it for that one later when he see's it! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 12:07 PM~14150728
> *Oh boy am I gonna get it for that one later when he see's it! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 11:38 AM~14150487
> *Why are you bowing down??  Are you going to shine my shoes or something?? No pun intended Shoeshine!  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:  :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 10 2009, 02:25 PM~14151970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 05:32 PM~14153789
> *Hey Fleetangel!  How are you doing??
> Ya'll are waiting for my :buttkick: huh?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM GOOD Y TU???


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 05:32 PM~14153789
> *Hey Fleetangel!  How are you doing??
> Ya'll are waiting for my :buttkick: huh?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

[


> IM GOOD Y TU???


Bien!! :biggrin: 



quote=johnnyc626,Jun 10 2009, 07:53 PM~14155343]
:yes: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: Want to set up a UFC ring for us??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> [
> Bien!! :biggrin:
> quote=johnnyc626,Jun 10 2009, 07:53 PM~14155343]
> :yes: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


:roflmao: :roflmao: Want to set up a UFC ring for us??? :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: Want to set up a UFC ring for us??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


:yes: :yes:
[/quote]
How much should we charge??? :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

SOFTIN,Jun 10 2009, 05:32 PM~14153789]
Hey Fleetangel! How are you doing??
Ya'll are waiting for my :buttkick: huh?  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



I think they're all waiting to see you :buttkick: me ! 
I'm abused here at home!! Guys I need back up here!
hno: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I think they're all waiting to see you :buttkick: me ! 
I'm abused here at home!! Guys I need back up here!
hno: hno: :roflmao:

I've got my swords ready and the pot's and pans! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. *Riding Low*
20.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 07:16 AM~14159050
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2009, 07:28 AM~14159131
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Raffy! We're growing now! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 08:20 AM~14159422
> *Hey Raffy!  We're growing now! :biggrin:
> *


LETS KEEP IT GOING!!!!!!!!!!THESE ARE THE KIND OF EVENTS THAT WE ALL NEED TO SUPPORT .A WAY OF GIVING BACK AND HELPING OUT AND ALSO AT THE SAME TIME TAKING OUR RIDES OUT.....HAVING GOOD TIMES,KICKING BACK WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. DONT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 07:16 AM~14159050
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


UR ALMOST UP TO 20!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 11 2009, 12:45 PM~14161764
> *LETS KEEP IT GOING!!!!!!!!!!THESE ARE THE KIND OF EVENTS THAT WE ALL NEED TO SUPPORT .A WAY OF GIVING BACK AND HELPING OUT AND ALSO AT THE SAME TIME TAKING OUR RIDES OUT.....HAVING GOOD TIMES,KICKING BACK WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. DONT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :yes:  :werd:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 11 2009, 12:45 PM~14161764
> *LETS KEEP IT GOING!!!!!!!!!!THESE ARE THE KIND OF EVENTS THAT WE ALL NEED TO SUPPORT .A WAY OF GIVING BACK AND HELPING OUT AND ALSO AT THE SAME TIME TAKING OUR RIDES OUT.....HAVING GOOD TIMES,KICKING BACK WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. DONT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :yes:  :werd:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship: :worship: Johnny! :werd: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2009, 01:14 PM~14162015
> *UR ALMOST UP TO 20!!!
> *


I'm at 20 now!!! :biggrin: going for 21! :biggrin: 



1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. *Simi Valley Corvettes*
21.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 02:32 PM~14162825
> *I'm at 20 now!!! :biggrin:  going for 21! :biggrin:
> 1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 02:32 PM~14162825
> *I'm at 20 now!!! :biggrin:  going for 21! :biggrin:
> 1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 02:32 PM~14162825
> *I'm at 20 now!!! :biggrin:  going for 21! :biggrin:
> 1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> ...


ORRA MZ.21


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

SOFTIN,Jun 11 2009, 02:32 PM~14162825]
I'm at 20 now!!! :biggrin: going for 21! :biggrin: 
1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. *Simi Valley Corvettes*
21.



> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 11 2009, 12:45 PM~14161764
> *LETS KEEP IT GOING!!!!!!!!!!THESE ARE THE KIND OF EVENTS THAT WE ALL NEED TO SUPPORT .A WAY OF GIVING BACK AND HELPING OUT AND ALSO AT THE SAME TIME TAKING OUR RIDES OUT.....HAVING GOOD TIMES,KICKING BACK WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS. DONT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :yes:  :werd:  :thumbsup:
> *



This organization helps so many different special needs children in so many different ways. This is an incredible organization! Johnnyc is right, we need to attend these types of events and show the lowrider support, having a good time and kicking back and show our rides! It doesn't get any better then that~!

So...who else is going to come out in support of children with special needs??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. *PRIMOS BIKE CLUB*
22.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 05:15 PM~14164453
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2009, 05:27 PM~14164561
> *LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yup! :biggrin: PRIMOS BIKE CLUB is a brand new up and coming bike club. Really nice bikes too! I think they're just like a week old! Their first show I beleive was Nite Life. 
Looking forward to seeing all the bike clubs and car clubs at this show for special needs people. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 05:15 PM~14164453
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


TO THE TOP!!!WHERE DOES PRIMOS STAY AT?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 05:51 PM~14164776
> *Yup!  :biggrin: PRIMOS BIKE CLUB is a brand new up and coming bike club.  Really nice bikes too!  I think they're just like a week old!  Their first show I beleive was Nite Life.
> Looking forward to seeing all the bike clubs and car clubs at this show for special needs people. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 05:51 PM~14164776
> *Yup!  :biggrin: PRIMOS BIKE CLUB is a brand new up and coming bike club.  Really nice bikes too!  I think they're just like a week old!  Their first show I beleive was Nite Life.
> Looking forward to seeing all the bike clubs and car clubs at this show for special needs people. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2009, 08:47 PM~14166393
> *TO THE TOP!!!WHERE DOES PRIMOS STAY AT?
> *


Adrien's (BRUTA67)daughter put it all together. They're all cousin's. I beleive from 805. I'll ask him for sure. His car was at The Day at the beach show, and Nite Life and I'm sure many other shows too! Her bike was the pink one, with the pink JUICY decorations. Here's a pic! :biggrin: 













Post up the bikes GOOTIMES 805 are bringing!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:52 AM~14169194
> *Adrien's (BRUTA67)daughter put it all together.  They're all cousin's.  I beleive from 805.  I'll ask him for sure.  His car was at The Day at the beach show, and Nite Life and I'm sure many other shows too!  Her bike was the pink one, with the pink JUICY decorations.  Here's a pic!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, this is the bike my daughter is inlove with! She keeps asking to buy it.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!  *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 12 2009, 09:12 AM~14170531
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

\L[,


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WELL HERE WE GO!!!GOOD TIMES BIKE CLUB 805 CHAPTER!








































HOPE TO TAKE ANOTHER 20 INCH MILD N A26 CRUISER!!!
N 818 MIGHT COME TO SUPPORT


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2009, 08:47 PM~14166393
> *TO THE TOP!!!WHERE DOES PRIMOS STAY AT?
> *


SANTA BARBARA


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 12 2009, 09:12 AM~14170531
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :wave: 

Thank you so much for the support!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67+Jun 12 2009, 04:16 PM~14174360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the silver one new? I haven't seen this bike before...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

These bikes are incredible!!!

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Jun 12 2009, 09:12 AM~14170531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Bigshod!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 12 2009, 09:51 PM~14176761
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 13 2009, 06:01 AM~14178211
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up Rafael?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 13 2009, 06:09 AM~14178240
> *What's up Rafael?
> *


Not much just up early.


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 05:01 PM~14174729
> *
> Is the silver one new?  I haven't seen this bike before...
> *


NAA...BUT WEVE ONLY SHOW IT LIKE 2 TIMES...THE BLACK ONE IS NEW THOUGH


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 13 2009, 09:42 AM~14179065
> *NAA...BUT WEVE ONLY SHOW IT LIKE 2 TIMES...THE BLACK ONE IS NEW THOUGH
> *


Okay that explains why they're unfamiliar to me! Pretty cool looking though I might add!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 12:08 PM~14179918
> *Okay that explains why they're unfamiliar to me!  Pretty cool looking though I might add!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...THEYRE UNFAMILIAR CUZ I DIDNT GET TO GIVE U A TOUR AT THE SHOW!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 13 2009, 12:13 PM~14179962
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ...THEYRE UNFAMILIAR CUZ I DIDNT GET TO GIVE U A TOUR AT THE SHOW!!!
> *


cuz you went awol there?? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 13 2009, 05:19 PM~14181674
> *ttt :0
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 05:22 PM~14181697
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 13 2009, 05:23 PM~14181701
> *:h5:
> *


Oh yeah cash box you'll need! paper just in case! banners for your sponsors...hmmm still thinking of this list, because I'll need the same check list! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 05:28 PM~14181734
> *Oh yeah cash box you'll need!  paper just in case! banners for your sponsors...hmmm still thinking of this list, because I'll need the same check list! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 bring some fliers for your show also


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 13 2009, 05:33 PM~14181760
> *:0 bring some fliers for your show also
> *


Is their a KINKO's around there?? I ran out at the Nite Life show! :rofl: :rofl: 
I got my camara! Was going to find you and do a whole photo opp thing on your do and nails AND probably make a lot of money for SOFTIN off those pics! :roflmao: I think they'd be worth 50k a piece!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 05:39 PM~14181796
> *Is their a KINKO's around there??  I ran out at the Nite Life show! :rofl:  :rofl:
> I got my camara!  Was going to find you and do a whole photo opp thing on your do and nails AND probably make a lot of money for SOFTIN off those pics! :roflmao: I think they'd be worth 50k a piece!! :biggrin:
> *


oh no's hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 03:45 PM~14181189
> *cuz you went awol there?? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAA...U DIDNT WAIT FOR ME!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 13 2009, 05:58 PM~14181897
> *NAA...U DIDNT WAIT FOR ME!!!
> *


Me?? You didn't wait for me!! I kept going back to the cave and you were never there.... Okay, that doesn't sound right! :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 08:13 PM~14182703
> *Me??  You didn't wait for me!!  I kept going back to the cave and you were never there.... Okay, that doesn't sound right!  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 08:13 PM~14182703
> *Me??  You didn't wait for me!!  I kept going back to the cave and you were never there.... Okay, that doesn't sound right!  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Any new clubs for the ROLL CALL? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 13 2009, 08:26 PM~14182811
> *Any new clubs for the ROLL CALL? :biggrin:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jun 13 2009, 08:25 PM~14182803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 08:13 PM~14182703
> *Me??  You didn't wait for me!!  I kept going back to the cave and you were never there.... Okay, that doesn't sound right!  :roflmao:
> *


HEEYYYYY!!!!....U GOT THERE WHEN I WAS WATCHIN THE HOP COMP N MC MAGIC!!!...I THOUGHT U WERE GONNA BE THERE EARLY LIKE AROUND 8


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 08:59 PM~14183025
> *Okay, let me explain this one  :uh: !  At the Nite Life show, the way their club was set, bikes surrounded in almost a circle with a pop up tent and chairs just right behind the bikes.  It looked like a cave!  Okay am I off the hook now?? :biggrin:
> A lot of solo riders but I do have one club that has pre-registered with a few cars....
> Might need to make it a class of their own though.... what do you think Raffy??
> ...


I LOVED MY CAVE!!!!U SHOULDA COME IN N HAVE A SEAT!!!WE HAD SODA,SANDWICHES,TORTAS,


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 13 2009, 09:12 PM~14183107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 You had Tortas??? :uh: I should of sat and waited!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 12 2009, 09:12 AM~14170531
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> *



1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS 
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 08:59 PM~14183025
> *Okay, let me explain this one  :uh: !  At the Nite Life show, the way their club was set, bikes surrounded in almost a circle with a pop up tent and chairs just right behind the bikes.  It looked like a cave!  Okay am I off the hook now?? :biggrin:
> A lot of solo riders but I do have one club that has pre-registered with a few cars....
> Might need to make it a class of their own though.... what do you think Raffy??
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2009, 06:27 AM~14184935
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 14 2009, 07:20 AM~14185045
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2009, 07:28 AM~14185072
> *:biggrin:
> *


SEEN MONA TODAY :biggrin: ,BUT NOT YOU TIFF  :h5:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2009, 06:25 AM~14184931
> *We got there around noon!  :biggrin:
> :0 You had Tortas??? :uh:  I should of sat and waited!
> *


WE ALWAYS TREAT OUR GUESTS GOOD!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 14 2009, 08:37 PM~14190241
> *SEEN MONA TODAY :biggrin: ,BUT NOT YOU TIFF    :h5:
> *


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. *SINFUL PLEASURES C.C.*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

You guys rock!! You guys did such an incredible thing for the Cantu family! You and ENCHANTED CREATION C.C.. ! You guys are all :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: x infiniti!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 07:26 AM~14193247
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2009, 09:08 AM~14194048
> *
> *


Morning Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:23 AM~14194185
> *Morning Raffy!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 15 2009, 09:30 AM~14194249
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24.


It's getting bigger! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:39 AM~14194347
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SO I TALK TO A MEMBER FROM THE 818 N HE SAID THEYRE COMIN SO GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER IS ON!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 15 2009, 11:32 AM~14195452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the Angel of California doing??


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

did you make it to the show?, if so I am sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you, I was overwhelmed with all the things that needed to be done


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 12:55 PM~14196219
> *Cool!  Right on!!  Thanks Fleetangel!  Looking forward to meeting them!
> How's the Angel of California doing??
> *


U WILL!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 15 2009, 01:22 PM~14196469
> *did you make it to the show?, if so I am sorry I didn't get a chance to meet you, I was overwhelmed with all the things that needed to be done
> *


As we were loading up to head up there, my daughter somehow flipped over in the dining room chair. Causing the wooden tv tray stand to flip over and land on her middle finger. It immidiatly swelled up and started turning dark colors. We iced it for about 20 minutes and it wouldn't go down and she was in severe pain. A child that never cries that usually just shakes pain off. So when she was hestrically crying, I took her into the hospital. Where they did the x-rays etc and found that she had broken her finger. The didn't put it in a cast. They put it in a splint and wrapped it with hot pink bandage where she looks like she's constantly flipping everyone off. (She thinks it's hilarious now). By the time we were done with the hospital, it was after 12. We wouldn't of gotten up there until around 5 or 5:30 and the show was over. So we didn't make it up there. I'm sorry. But I had to take her to the hospital.
Can you forgive me?? I'm enjoying seeing the pics. A Good picture of Mike! Looked to be a very good turn out, and I'm happy about that. Sure wished we could of made it up there. We were headed up there, but then this freak thing happened. Well, she's banned from sitting in the dining room chairs the morning of a car show!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 02:00 PM~14196861
> *As we were loading up to head up there, my daughter somehow flipped over in the dining room chair.  Causing the wooden tv tray stand to flip over and land on her middle finger.  It immidiatly swelled up and started turning dark colors.  We iced it for about 20 minutes and it wouldn't go down and she was in severe pain.  A child that never cries that usually just shakes pain off.  So when she was hestrically crying, I took her into the hospital.  Where they did the x-rays etc and found that she had broken her finger.  The didn't put it in a cast.  They put it in a splint and wrapped it with hot pink bandage where she looks like she's constantly flipping everyone off.  (She thinks it's hilarious now).  By the time we were done with the hospital, it was after 12.  We wouldn't of gotten up there until around 5 or 5:30 and the show was over.  So we didn't make it up there.  I'm sorry.  But I had to take her to the hospital.
> Can you forgive me??  I'm enjoying seeing the pics.  A Good picture of Mike!  Looked to be a very good turn out, and I'm happy about that.  Sure wished we could of made it up there.  We were headed up there, but then this freak thing happened.  Well, she's banned from sitting in the dining room chairs the morning of a car show!
> *


GOOD SHES OKAY NOW!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 02:02 PM~14196874
> *GOOD SHES OKAY NOW!!!!
> *


She'll be okay, just missed a show that I really wanted to be a part of on Saturday. To help support such a great cause that Sinful Pleasure's was putting on for Sandra Cantu. I'm really bumbed on that! On the other hand, my daughter was hurt, so I needed to take care of that. Bottom line is, the show was a success with or without me, just wished I could show support in person, and my daughter will be okay, as long as my boys would leave her finger alone.

And, at least I got to make the Bakersfield show. Planned on hitting two shows and meet up with my sister down for the Old memories car show, and another mishap came about with my brother-in-law, so we only made it to one fundraiser event this weekend. boy do I feel like I'm not doing my part here! :uh: At least my sister was at the Old Memories car show yesterday and took pictures. So I'll be posting her pics up later on.  and I have the pictures working on for The CARNALES UNIDOS show and in the process of posting those.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Not sure why this double printed,,, so I guess I'll just have to TTT this since you can't delete a post on here....or can you?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 02:00 PM~14196861
> *As we were loading up to head up there, my daughter somehow flipped over in the dining room chair.  Causing the wooden tv tray stand to flip over and land on her middle finger.  It immediatly swelled up and started turning dark colors.  We iced it for about 20 minutes and it wouldn't go down and she was in severe pain.  A child that never cries that usually just shakes pain off.  So when she was hestrically crying, I took her into the hospital.  Where they did the x-rays etc and found that she had broken her finger.  The didn't put it in a cast.  They put it in a splint and wrapped it with hot pink bandage where she looks like she's constantly flipping everyone off.  (She thinks it's hilarious now).  By the time we were done with the hospital, it was after 12.  We wouldn't of gotten up there until around 5 or 5:30 and the show was over.  So we didn't make it up there.  I'm sorry.  But I had to take her to the hospital.
> Can you forgive me??  I'm enjoying seeing the pics.  A Good picture of Mike!  Looked to be a very good turn out, and I'm happy about that.  Sure wished we could of made it up there.  We were headed up there, but then this freak thing happened.  Well, she's banned from sitting in the dining room chairs the morning of a car show!
> *


No worries. We all know that when you are needing to do something anything that can happen to delay that will happen. Mike was awesome. His family hung out with all of us. He was on his game. We received massive support and props from all different walks. The clubs did us right, came out showed their love, and made it an event to remember. Sandra's mother and grandparents joined us for the day. They hung out and handled all of the people very well. Atomic brought up the trophies for us and even did a few repairs to the ones we already had. The pix on here are just a few of those that our club members have. Not sure yet how many of us will be in Santa Barbara, but there will be support.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 15 2009, 02:48 PM~14197351
> *No worries. We all know that when you are needing to do something anything that can happen to delay that will happen. Mike was awesome. His family hung out with all of us. He was on his game. We received massive support and props from all different walks. The clubs did us right, came out showed their love, and made it an event to remember. Sandra's mother and grandparents joined us for the day. They hung out and handled all of the people very well. Atomic brought up the trophies for us and even did a few repairs to the ones we already had. The pix on here are just a few of those that our club members have. Not sure yet how many of us will be in Santa Barbara, but there will be support.
> *


That is so awesome! It brings tears to my eyes to find that her mom and gandma came out. I bet they shed a few tears as well. Such a horrid thing to go through, but feel the support from the communities and all around. I know that it doesn't take the pain from losing her, but to know that there are so many people out there willing and doing things to help them, that came from your two clubs doing the wash and now the show. Props to you both!

Thanks for the support! :biggrin: We should start calling you the supporters! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25.


Special thanks to FleetAngel!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 04:09 PM~14198314
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


NO PROBZ N IM JUST WAITIN FOR THE FLYER!!!NO RUSH!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 04:11 PM~14198327
> *NO PROBZ N IM JUST WAITIN FOR THE FLYER!!!NO RUSH!!!
> *


 I'll get my :buttkick: if don't have it by the weekend! hno: hno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 04:20 PM~14198428
> *I'll get my :buttkick: if  don't have it by the weekend!  hno:  hno:
> *


HAHA...BY WHO?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 04:58 PM~14198862
> *HAHA...BY WHO?
> *


Let's see, the president of our organization, you, Johnny from Oldie's car club, and many more... Oh it's gonna hurt big time!
Question, At the Day of the beach show, the bike that had gotten infront of and did the photo shot, then there was a red bike there too. Is that your bike too?? That bike I beleive is on the flyer too!  Then Adrian's daughter's pink juicy bike.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 04:09 PM~14198314
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 04:58 PM~14198862
> *HAHA...BY WHO?
> *


 :0 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 05:38 PM~14199288
> *Let's see, the president of our organization, you, Johnny from Oldie's car club, and many more...  Oh it's gonna hurt big time!
> Question, At the Day of the beach show, the bike that had gotten infront of and did the photo shot, then there was a red bike there too.  Is that your bike too??  That bike I beleive is on the flyer too!   Then Andre's daughter's pink juicy bike.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 05:38 PM~14199288
> *Let's see, the president of our organization, you, Johnny from Oldie's car club, and many more...  Oh it's gonna hurt big time!
> Question, At the Day of the beach show, the bike that had gotten infront of and did the photo shot, then there was a red bike there too.  Is that your bike too??  That bike I beleive is on the flyer too!   Then Adrian's  daughter's pink juicy bike.
> *


IS PART OF MY CHAPTER!!!ITS THE VICE PREZ BIKE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 15 2009, 08:16 PM~14200977
> *:0  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


HELLO SIR!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 15 2009, 05:47 PM~14199407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hno: hno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 08:36 PM~14201322
> *IS PART OF MY CHAPTER!!!ITS THE VICE PREZ BIKE
> *


So I guess I chose two really good bikes then right??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 08:40 PM~14201396
> *So I guess I chose two really good bikes then right??
> *


AT LEAST BEST OF THE CHAPTER!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 08:36 PM~14201330
> *HELLO SIR!!!
> *


I KNOW I'M OLD BUT NO NEED TO CALL ME SIR,JOHNNY IS FINE ...BUT YOU SHOW RESPECT AND THATS RARE THESE DAYS :thumbsup: THANX....AND WUZ UP? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 08:43 PM~14201469
> *AT LEAST BEST OF THE CHAPTER!!!LOL :biggrin:
> *


Can I pat myself on the back for choosing the bikes and the cars??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 15 2009, 08:45 PM~14201499
> *I KNOW I'M OLD BUT NO NEED TO CALL ME SIR,JOHNNY IS FINE ...BUT YOU SHOW RESPECT AND THATS RARE THESE DAYS :thumbsup: THANX....AND WUZ UP? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


NOT MUCH JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK!!!U READY FOR TIFF'S SHOW?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ILL BE BACK IN 5 MINUTES...MY COMPUTER HAS TO RESTART!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 08:49 PM~14201570
> *NOT MUCH JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK!!!U READY  FOR TIFF'S SHOW?
> *


NO DOUBT!!JUST TRYING TO GET SOME OF OUR MEMBERS TO GET THERE PRE REG'S DONE.....WE SHOULD ATLEAST HAVE 7 OR SO ?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 08:50 PM~14201591
> *ILL BE BACK IN 5 MINUTES...MY COMPUTER HAS TO RESTART!!!
> *


I hate that when that happens. Gone through that quite a few times. See ya when you return!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 15 2009, 08:51 PM~14201608
> *NO DOUBT!!JUST TRYING TO GET SOME OF OUR MEMBERS TO GET THERE PRE REG'S DONE.....WE SHOULD ATLEAST HAVE 7 OR SO ?
> *



Can you send me pics of the cars that are coming???? I'd love to see them. Don't worry I'm not judging! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 08:53 PM~14201637
> *I hate that when that happens.  Gone through that quite a few times.  See ya when you return!
> *


im back


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 08:58 PM~14201708
> *im back
> *


Hey you! So what's your Vice Prez's name?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 15 2009, 08:51 PM~14201608
> *NO DOUBT!!JUST TRYING TO GET SOME OF OUR MEMBERS TO GET THERE PRE REG'S DONE.....WE SHOULD ATLEAST HAVE 7 OR SO ?
> *


SOUNDS NICE!!!IMA SEE IF THE SGV CHAPTER FROM GT COMES TOO!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 08:59 PM~14201726
> *SOUNDS NICE!!!IMA SEE IF THE SGV CHAPTER FROM GT COMES TOO!!!
> *


I'm not sure if I've seen his bike. What does his bike look like?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 08:59 PM~14201724
> *Hey you!  So what's your Vice Prez's name?
> *


MANUEL...HE HAS THE RED CANDY APPLE BIKE WITH MURALS!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 09:03 PM~14201771
> *MANUEL...HE HAS THE RED CANDY APPLE BIKE WITH MURALS!!!
> *


 :worship: :biggrin: One of my favorite colors!! :biggrin: 
I got to get off here now. I'll see ya tomorrow on here.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 15 2009, 09:09 PM~14201880
> *:worship:  :biggrin:  One of my favorite colors!!  :biggrin:
> I got to get off here now.  I'll see ya tomorrow on here.
> *


GOOD BYE!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 08:59 PM~14201726
> *SOUNDS NICE!!!IMA SEE IF THE SGV CHAPTER FROM GT COMES TOO!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 15 2009, 09:09 PM~14201898-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Raffy!




1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 09:12 AM~14205479
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 04:34 AM~14204089
> *Hello!! :biggrin:
> Morning Johnny!! Do you know if the Anitque's going to be back from their family camp out for the show??
> Morning Raffy!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 16 2009, 09:42 AM~14205777
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Raffy! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 04:34 AM~14204089
> *Hello!! :biggrin:
> Morning Johnny!! Do you know if the Anitque's going to be back from their family camp out for the show??
> Morning Raffy!
> ...


I TALKED TO THEM SUNDAY ABOUT THIS SHOW AND THEY WANTED TO GO BUT THEY ALREADY HAVE THERE CAMPING TRIP PLANNED DURING THAT TIME. :thumbsdown:ANTIQUE STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 16 2009, 10:26 AM~14206177
> *I TALKED TO THEM SUNDAY ABOUT THIS SHOW AND THEY WANTED TO GO BUT THEY ALREADY HAVE THERE CAMPING TRIP PLANNED DURING THAT TIME. :thumbsdown:
> *


Okay they're fired! :0 just joking! I hope they all have fun camping.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:22 AM~14206139
> *Hey Raffy! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jun 16 2009, 11:28 AM~14206841
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Does that mean Connected CC is coming up to the show?? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HEY WILL THERE BE A PERFORMANCE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 16 2009, 01:35 PM~14208072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HeyBigshod! How are you doing today?? Rested up from the show yet?? You guys must be tired!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Adrien's (BRUTA67) daughter, Andrea was the one who put Primos Bike club all together. They're all cousin's. They're from Santa Barbara. Her bike was the pink one, with the pink JUICY decorations. Here's a pic! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 04:22 PM~14209575
> *Adrien's (BRUTA67) daughter, Andrea was the one who put Primos Bike club all together.  They're all cousin's.  They're from Santa Barbara.  Her bike was the pink one, with the pink JUICY decorations.  Here's a pic!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A CLEAN STREET RIDE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 04:22 PM~14209575
> *Adrien's (BRUTA67) daughter, Andrea was the one who put Primos Bike club all together.  They're all cousin's.  They're from Santa Barbara.  Her bike was the pink one, with the pink JUICY decorations.  Here's a pic!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah she did! :biggrin: So did you too!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 04:51 PM~14209822
> *Yeah she did!  :biggrin:  So did you too!
> *


ima start workin on the other frame 2morrow!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Jun 16 2009, 05:23 PM~14210051-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got 2 words for you Johnny!! Happy Days!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 08:47 PM~14212373
> *:wave:
> How long does it take to complete the entire bike?
> I've got 2 words for you Johnny!!  Happy Days!! :biggrin:
> *


YUP,I GOT A PHONE CALL TODAY... :biggrin: :thumbsup: WE ARE GOING TO HAVE A SPECIAL GUEST AT OUR CRUZ NITE. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 08:47 PM~14212373
> *:wave:
> How long does it take to complete the entire bike?
> I've got 2 words for you Johnny!!  Happy Days!! :biggrin:
> *


depends on the money!!!!
i completed th green one in two months


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:36 AM~14206939
> *:wave:  Does that mean Connected CC is coming up to the show?? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 16 2009, 08:50 PM~14212408
> *depends on the money!!!!
> i completed th green one in two months
> *


IT'S ALWAYS ABOUT THE MONEY :biggrin: :biggrin: JUST GET US THE MONEY AND WE'LL GET IT DONE!!QUE NO? :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jun 16 2009, 08:51 PM~14212420
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :wave:
> *


PUT THEM ON THAT LIST TIFF :thumbsup: :yes: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jun 16 2009, 08:49 PM~14212395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is "excuse my french" bad ass! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: It's gonna be a blast!




> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 16 2009, 08:50 PM~14212408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir Johnny Sir! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. **CONNECTED**
26


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

That is "excuse my french" bad ass! :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: It's gonna be a blast!

Yes Sir Johnny Sir! :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
YES MAAM,IT'S GOING TO BE BAD ASS MAAM.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

need more flyers, tiff!

and tell ur hubby he needs to get a harley so we can ride!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

That's pretty quick~! I heard some kids take up to 6 months, but again, your not a kid anymore! :biggrin: 


IM NOT A KID!!!BUT ITS ALL BOUT MONEY U KNO!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 16 2009, 08:52 PM~14212437
> *IT'S ALWAYS ABOUT THE MONEY :biggrin:  :biggrin: JUST GET US THE MONEY AND WE'LL GET IT DONE!!QUE NO? :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


IMAGINE A WORLD WITH NO MONEY!!!!LIVIN IN HEAVEN!!!DAMN


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> That is "excuse my french" bad ass! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: It's gonna be a blast!
> 
> Yes Sir Johnny Sir! :biggrin: :biggrin:


YES MAAM,IT'S GOING TO BE BAD ASS MAAM.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: That's all I can say!!




> need more flyers, tiff!
> 
> and tell ur hubby he needs to get a harley so we can ride!!


Hey Jason! I'll be in town today. give me a call an I'll bring some over. 
I know, I know, but first I want the Monte fixed!! Did you see the pics?? :uh:


IM NOT A KID!!!BUT ITS ALL BOUT MONEY U KNO!!!... I know your not a kid Fleetangel. Money is pretty tight so I know how you feel!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 17 2009, 02:54 PM~14219899
> *TTT!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: Thanks Johnny! Are you working tonight??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I know your not a kid Fleetangel. Money is pretty tight so I know how you feel!
[/quote]
might be done before time!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 09:05 PM~14212587
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> I know your not a kid Fleetangel. Money is pretty tight so I know how you feel!


might be done before time!!!
[/quote]

That would be cool!




>


Hello Raffy!


Everyone should bring out the kids, got games for the kids!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 17 2009, 09:34 PM~14224274
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2009, 09:11 AM~14227358
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 17 2009, 09:34 PM~14224274
> *:wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: Got back a lttle while ago from round 2. round 3 is July 11th.  







1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2009, 05:09 PM~14232187
> *:wave:  :wave:  Got back a lttle while ago from round 2.  round 3 is July 11th.
> 1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 18 2009, 05:24 PM~14232339
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Who's taking #26?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Morning Fleetangel! How are you doing? How's summer going??


> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 18 2009, 09:11 PM~14234603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Raffy! I got a pre-reg form yesterday from Ventura County Fire department. For their 1960's fire patrol truck with a neat display that I think the kids that come out to the show will love!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 06:35 AM~14237381
> *Morning Fleetangel!  How are you doing?  How's summer going??
> Hey Raffy!  I got a pre-reg form yesterday from Ventura County Fire department. For their 1960's fire patrol truck with a neat display that I think the kids that come out to the show will love!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 10:47 AM~14239103
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm not in Santa Barbara. Home recooping. Got info that Pre-reg forms came in from Vegas... ask fo what club and now waiting for the re-ply email on what club it is.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> Morning Fleetangel! How are you doing? How's summer going??
> 
> 
> GOOD...MAKIN SOME CASH!!!!...BUT TIME TO START ON THE BIKES!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> > Morning Fleetangel! How are you doing? How's summer going??
> > GOOD...MAKIN SOME CASH!!!!...BUT TIME TO START ON THE BIKES!
> 
> 
> Hope your makin the cash legally! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 11:26 AM~14239480
> *I'm not in Santa Barbara.  Home recooping.  Got info that Pre-reg forms came in from Vegas... ask fo what club and now waiting for the re-ply email on what club it is.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 12 2009, 09:12 AM~14170531
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 11:51 AM~14239695
> *Hope your makin the cash legally!  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT THINK SO BUT KEEP IT ON THE LOW!!! :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 19 2009, 05:49 PM~14242794
> *I DONT THINK SO BUT KEEP IT ON THE LOW!!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :werd: :0 :0 It's gonna cost ya :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 06:38 PM~14243114
> *    :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 12 2009, 09:12 AM~14170531
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!
> *






1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 06:49 PM~14243225
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 19 2009, 06:34 PM~14243080
> *:0  :0  :werd:  :0  :0  It's gonna cost ya :roflmao:
> *


IM USIN STUFF THAT ITS NOT SUPPSOT TO BE USE AT HOME


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 19 2009, 09:59 PM~14244678
> *IM USIN STUFF THAT ITS NOT SUPPSOT TO BE USE AT HOME
> *


 :0 :0 :0 You got about 5 weeks to finish the project! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 19 2009, 09:50 PM~14244617
> *:cheesy:
> *


Hey Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 20 2009, 06:22 AM~14246191
> *:0  :0  :0  You got about 5 weeks to finish the project! :biggrin:
> *


YUP...N I GOT 5 FRAMES NOW!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 20 2009, 08:10 PM~14250113-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you going to do with yourself now that your back??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

If you guys could send me a picture of your club logo's so I can turn it over to the airbrush tatoo lady please?? One of our venders wants to make templates of the club logo's or plaques to use at the show!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 07:16 AM~14252384
> *If you guys could send me a picture of your club logo's so I can turn it over to the airbrush tatoo lady please??  One of our venders wants to make templates of the club logo's or plaques to use at the show!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2009, 07:20 AM~14252391
> *:biggrin:
> *


This will be really neat for the kids (and the big kids too!  ) Shall I have her make a TTT template??? :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 08:55 AM~14252780
> *This will be really neat for the kids (and the big kids too!  )  Shall I have her make a TTT template??? :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 05:31 AM~14252098
> *What are you going to do with yourself now that your back??
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 21 2009, 10:37 AM~14253374
> *:ugh:
> *


Your at a loss now?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 02:00 PM~14254992
> *Your at a loss now?
> *


 :biggrin: always


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 21 2009, 02:53 PM~14255322
> *:biggrin: always
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: I hope they give you a nice raise after all that training and hard work! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 03:53 PM~14255653
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:  I hope they give you a nice raise after all that training and hard work! :biggrin:
> *


thats the only reason why i went


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 21 2009, 04:14 PM~14255793
> *thats the only reason why i went
> *


That's a pretty good reason then!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 21 2009, 07:24 PM~14257062
> *That's a pretty good reason then!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

waz up :biggrin: ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jun 21 2009, 09:07 PM~14258140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My sleeping in days are over this week Raffy! I have a 7 day run back to back 5 AM til about 6 or 7 PM, except Wednesday is 10AM til about 5 or 6 PM. So I won't be on here that much this week, just in the morning and at night


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 22 2009, 04:00 AM~14260118
> *Morning!  Your home now having a ball, I'm down in S.B. working my tail off for the week? :biggrin:
> OMG Your alive!!!  I thought you fell off the face of the earth!! :biggrin:  How ya doing Mikey??  What have you been up to??
> My sleeping in days are over this week Raffy!  I have a 7 day run back to back 5 AM til about 6 or 7 PM, except Wednesday is 10AM til about 5 or 6 PM. So I won't be on here that much this week, just in the morning and at night
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 22 2009, 08:57 AM~14261093
> *:0  :0
> *


Okay, I'm back in a little early. NIce run! WE limited out the first half of the day. So it was good. NOt used to these hours, but it feels great to be back in action. Missed sitting on here all day though!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 22 2009, 06:31 PM~14266265
> *Okay, I'm back in a little early.  NIce run!  WE limited out the first half of the day.  So it was good.  NOt used to these hours, but it feels great to be back in action.  Missed sitting on here all day though!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 22 2009, 09:24 PM~14268196
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 22 2009, 06:42 PM~14266360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 23 2009, 04:44 AM~14270470
> *HEading back out again this morning.  Taking Kayakers out to the Islands!  Need the cash!  Got a lot to pay for for this show! :0
> :0  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

NEED SOME INFO ON HOTELS AND PLACES TO STAY CLOSE BY THE FAIRGROUNDS?AND HAVE ROOM FOR TOW TRUCKS.. :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 23 2009, 01:34 PM~14274217
> *NEED SOME INFO ON HOTELS AND PLACES TO STAY CLOSE BY THE FAIRGROUNDS?AND HAVE ROOM FOR TOW TRUCKS.. :dunno:
> *


Okay Johnny! I'll check into it for you and send you info..


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 22 2009, 04:00 AM~14260118
> *Morning!  Your home now having a ball, I'm down in S.B. working my tail off for the week? :biggrin:
> OMG Your alive!!!  I thought you fell off the face of the earth!! :biggrin:  How ya doing Mikey??  What have you been up to??My sleeping in days are over this week Raffy!  I have a 7 day run back to back 5 AM til about 6 or 7 PM, except Wednesday is 10AM til about 5 or 6 PM. So I won't be on here that much this week, just in the morning and at night
> *


congrats on your news paper article CAPT. TIFFANY :biggrin: i've been busy, also enjoying this weather poolside :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 23 2009, 06:22 PM~14276911
> *Okay Johnny!  I'll check into it for you and send you info..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas+Jun 23 2009, 10:38 PM~14280018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm working on it now Johnny, will have a list by this evening of places. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 06:01 AM~14281329
> *You saw it Mikey??  Cool!!  The weather here has been NICE!  Gorgous yesterday out at the Island's yesterday!  Beautiful!
> 
> Today we're taking out some troubled children on 2 SOFTIN trips back to back.  I will come back crying.  I always do after SOFTIN trips.  They're so touching the things that goes on out there with the youngersters it's incredible.  So I need a box of tissue!
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 06:20 AM~14281393
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: starting to get a bit nervouse here. Show is less than 5 weeks away and so much more to do! hno: I can handle it! :biggrin:

We have an airbrush tatoo artist coming out, if you'd like a stensile made up of your clubs name or logo on it, please send it to me so I can give it to her! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 06:47 AM~14281495
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  starting to get a bit nervouse here.  Show is less than 5 weeks away and so much more to do! hno:  I can handle it! :biggrin:
> 
> We have an airbrush tatoo artist coming out, if you'd like a stensile made up of your clubs name or logo on it, please send it to me so I can give it to her! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 08:28 AM~14282026
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey Raffy! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 08:51 AM~14282218
> *Hey Raffy! :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 05:18 PM~14286941
> *ttt
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 24 2009, 05:59 PM~14287329-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you smoke or something Bigshod?? Your always posting icons with a cig in the mouth!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 09:12 PM~14289647
> *:wave:  :wave:
> Do you smoke or something Bigshod??  Your always posting icons with a cig in the mouth!
> *


 :0 :0 :420:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 24 2009, 10:00 PM~14290289
> *OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT...FLYERS YET???????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jun 24 2009, 10:00 PM~14290289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just woke up. Let me check my e-mail


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 04:00 AM~14292197
> *:worship:  :worship:  :h5:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> Raffy!  Have you seen their cars???? :wow:  They are sweet! :yes:
> I just woke up.  Let me check my e-mail
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

OK


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

It's not there yet. Just be patient. The time is being donated to us, and we're very greatful for that! But with my work schedule this week, it's been difficult to get everything sent before crashing. Sorry it's taking so long. I'll check my email before I leave again tomorrow at 4 AM and if it's there, I'll email it to you guys K?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 08:51 PM~14301005
> *It's not there yet.  Just be patient. The time is being donated to us, and we're very greatful for that!  But with my work schedule this week, it's been difficult to get everything sent before crashing.  Sorry it's taking so long.  I'll check my email before I leave again tomorrow at 4 AM and if it's there, I'll email it to you guys K?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 25 2009, 08:51 PM~14301005
> *It's not there yet.  Just be patient. The time is being donated to us, and we're very greatful for that!  But with my work schedule this week, it's been difficult to get everything sent before crashing.  Sorry it's taking so long.  I'll check my email before I leave again tomorrow at 4 AM and if it's there, I'll email it to you guys K?
> *


NICE!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 25 2009, 09:31 PM~14301605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got back last night and checked my VM and was maxed out on calls for people reading about the show and wanting vendor spots and sending in pre-reg forms! :biggrin: 




1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 26 2009, 04:13 AM~14303817
> *I had copied and pasted what you said you would like to say on it.  I think it was all in caps.  I hope that part is corrected.  I'll get a copy and send it to you as well making sure it is okay.
> Thanks for being so patient!  I think I put Johnny's car from Oldie's car club I'm not sure.  I did it like 3:30 in the morning rushing it as fast as I could before heading out!   I'll get the copy before it's released so I can check it over.  I'll send it to you for corrections if I did it wrong.
> I got back last night and checked my VM and was maxed out on calls for people reading about the show and wanting vendor spots and sending in pre-reg forms! :biggrin:
> ...


Looking real GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 26 2009, 04:13 AM~14303817
> *I had copied and pasted what you said you would like to say on it.  I think it was all in caps.  I hope that part is corrected.  I'll get a copy and send it to you as well making sure it is okay.  *


sounds good!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 26 2009, 03:17 PM~14308859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you! HOw's it going?? ARe you working tonight??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 26 2009, 07:03 PM~14310653
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> Hey you!  HOw's it going??  ARe you working tonight??
> *


YUP,I MAILED THOSE IN YESTERDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 26 2009, 07:22 PM~14310799
> *YUP,I MAILED THOSE IN YESTERDAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool! Can't wait to see you guys! But I may see you before then at your cruise night! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 27 2009, 04:25 AM~14313440
> *Cool!  Can't wait to see you guys!  But I may see you before then at your cruise night! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26 Thunderbird club
27.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 27 2009, 07:19 PM~14317264
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 27 2009, 07:28 PM~14317321
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+Jun 27 2009, 07:52 PM~14317489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26 Thunderbird club
27. Chevrollers
28.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 28 2009, 03:50 AM~14319626
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 28 2009, 07:13 PM~14323329
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 28 2009, 09:02 PM~14324359
> *TTT!!!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 28 2009, 09:02 PM~14324359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 05:33 AM~14326673
> *:wave:
> :wave:  :biggrin
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
This weeks work PAID OFF!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
See ya at Earl Warren Show grounds!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 29 2009, 08:20 AM~14327468
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUTZ UP TIFFANY!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 29 2009, 04:19 PM~14332023
> *WUTZ UP TIFFANY!
> *


Hey you!! I'm just taking a little break here. 2 more days left on a 9 day stretch of work! Waiting for my sister to send me all those pics from the GoodTimes show Sunday. She said you were a sweetheart! And took over 200 pictures. I got my work cut out for me on the photobucket thing to post on the thread! 

What are you doing???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 03:07 PM~14331254
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> This weeks work PAID OFF!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> See ya at Earl Warren Show grounds!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jun 29 2009, 11:57 PM~14337347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Raffy! They called me last night!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2009, 04:47 AM~14338212
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> Thanks Raffy!  They called me last night!
> *


 Cool any quote yet?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 28 2009, 06:13 PM~14323329
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jun 30 2009, 12:23 PM~14341342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!! HE lives!! :biggrin: How are you doing??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2009, 04:46 PM~14343791
> *Yeah about 2900 unless we cut corners.  Need your expertise on this one!
> OMG!!!  HE lives!! :biggrin:  How are you doing??
> *


 ??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 30 2009, 05:23 PM~14344181
> *??
> *


I'll give you a call tomorrow on it.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26 Thunderbird club
27. Brown Sensations
28.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2009, 08:53 PM~14346594
> *I'll give you a call tomorrow on it.
> *


OK


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 30 2009, 08:58 PM~14346644
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 04:23 PM~14332081
> *Hey you!!  I'm just taking a little break here.  2 more days left on a 9 day stretch of work!  Waiting for my sister to send me all those pics from the GoodTimes show Sunday.  She said you were a sweetheart!  And took over 200 pictures.  I got my work cut out for me on the photobucket thing to post on the thread!
> 
> What are you doing???
> *


GETTING SOME MORE BIKES DONE FOR UR SHOW!...WONT BE ATTENDING SHOWS UNTIL JULY 25TH!!!...GOTTA SAVE MONEY TO UPGRADE MY BIKE N PAY MY DEBTS!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 30 2009, 11:55 PM~14348514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup it's getting bigger! Got a few more calls with clubs sending out more pre-reg forms this week. So it's getting bigger! :biggrin:
Got a few more vendors, but we have room for more vendors! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 1 2009, 05:34 AM~14349252
> *That is great!  I can't wait to see them!
> Yup it's getting bigger!  Got a few more calls with clubs sending out more pre-reg forms this week.  So it's getting bigger! :biggrin:
> Got a few more vendors, but we have room for more vendors! :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 1 2009, 05:40 AM~14349272
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 30 2009, 03:46 PM~14343791
> *OMG!!!  HE lives!! :biggrin:  How are you doing??
> *


been good :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 1 2009, 05:34 AM~14349252
> *That is great!  I can't wait to see them!
> *


wut?my debts?????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jul 1 2009, 11:55 AM~14352262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: nah I don't want to see your debts!!  I want to see the hard work put into these bikes! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 1 2009, 06:27 PM~14356103
> * nah I don't want to see your debts!!   I want to see the hard work put into these bikes! :biggrin:
> *


u will pretty soon!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT got something new for this show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 1 2009, 07:57 PM~14357197
> *TTT got something new for this show
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

cant wait to go, we have already made a trip out of it :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 1 2009, 06:33 PM~14356182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I can't wait to meet you guys! I'll be at the table checking people in, so I won't be hard to find. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 07:10 AM~14360631
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Pedal cars have been entered into the show! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 09:19 AM~14361598
> *Pedal cars have been entered into the show! :biggrin:
> *


 Cool we have a class for that!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 10:59 AM~14362511
> *Cool we have a class for that!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Over 200 trophies being awarded! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 11:36 AM~14362841
> *Over 200 trophies being awarded!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 11:38 AM~14362866
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


You got your work cut out for you that weekend!  I'll get the Monster drink for you!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 11:51 AM~14362987
> *You got your work cut out for you that weekend!   I'll get the Monster drink for you!
> *


 ONLY 1   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 12:09 PM~14363142
> *ONLY 1      :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 06:49 AM~14360543
> *Okay when?  Is it going to take as long as the flyers??? :roflmao:
> *


maybe!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 2 2009, 03:05 PM~14365051
> *maybe!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: well it will be well worth it when your finished!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 12:22 PM~14363283
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 2 2009, 10:59 AM~14362511
> *Cool we have a class for that!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 2 2009, 08:45 PM~14367637
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 2 2009, 09:21 PM~14368038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Johnny! How's it going?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT its getting closer


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 3 2009, 06:39 AM~14370923
> *TTT its getting closer
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 2 2009, 05:33 PM~14366264
> *:uh:  :uh:  well it will be well worth it when your finished!
> *


ill tell u where it will be debuting!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 3 2009, 03:43 PM~14374328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :yes: :yes: :wave: 

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26 Thunderbird club
27. Brown Sensations
28. Brown Effects
29.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 3 2009, 07:37 PM~14375876
> *Where??? :biggrin:
> :wave:
> hno:  :yes:  :yes:  :wave:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: hno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

*Happy 4th of JULY!!*





> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 3 2009, 09:18 PM~14376503
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: 

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26 Thunderbird club
27. Brown Sensations
28. Brown Effects
29. Touch of style
30.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 4 2009, 06:20 AM~14378487
> *Happy 4th of JULY!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 4 2009, 07:25 AM~14378700
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: Good Morning Raffy!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 4 2009, 08:31 AM~14378948
> *
> *


What time shall I come over?? :roflmao: Since you've invited the whole block!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 4 2009, 08:03 AM~14378846
> *:biggrin:  Good Morning Raffy!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 3 2009, 07:37 PM~14375876
> *Where??? :biggrin:
> :*


I STILL NOT KNOW...MAYBE AT THE SUPER SHOW


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 4 2009, 12:20 PM~14380227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take lot's of pics k?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 4 2009, 08:31 AM~14378948
> *
> *


Hey BigShod! :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 03:54 PM~14386177
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 5 2009, 05:21 PM~14386764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 4 2009, 05:31 PM~14381627
> *What are you guys up to tonight??
> Take lot's of pics k?
> *


I WILLL!!!..HOW WAS UR WEEKEND?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 05:51 PM~14386956
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

good morning


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jul 5 2009, 06:10 PM~14387077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Good Morning!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 6 2009, 05:33 AM~14390841
> *:biggrin:
> We had a blast!  The kids did lot's of fireworks and we BBQ'd.  It was sweet!
> :wave:
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THATS KEWL!!!!...WHOS GOING TO THE VIEJITOS CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2009, 10:29 AM~14392914
> *THATS KEWL!!!!...WHOS GOING TO THE VIEJITOS CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 6 2009, 11:29 AM~14392914
> *THATS KEWL!!!!...WHOS GOING TO THE VIEJITOS CAR SHOW THIS WEEKEND?
> *


I want to, but I can't. I'm having a proceedure done Saturday afternoon for cancer. If I'm doing okay, I'll be coming down.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 6 2009, 04:38 PM~14395583
> *I want to, but I can't.  I'm having a proceedure done Saturday afternoon for cancer.  If I'm doing okay, I'll be coming down.
> *


WELL ALL MY GUYS WILL BE THERE EXCEPT ME!!!...I GOT A COMPROMISE TO ATTEND!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 6 2009, 04:38 PM~14395583
> *I want to, but I can't.  I'm having a proceedure done Saturday afternoon for cancer.  If I'm doing okay, I'll be coming down.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 6 2009, 06:38 PM~14396531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Raffy, I'll be fine! One last time I think. Hey at least it's looking like I won't have to do Chemo and radiation again this round. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 7 2009, 04:20 AM~14400494
> *What's a compromise?
> Oh Raffy, I'll be fine!  One last time I think.  Hey at least it's looking like I won't have to do Chemo and radiation again this round.  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 6 2009, 03:38 PM~14395583
> *I want to, but I can't.  I'm having a proceedure done Saturday afternoon for cancer.  If I'm doing okay, I'll be coming down.
> *


hope everthing goes well


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 7 2009, 04:20 AM~14400494
> *What's a compromise?
> *


MY DAY IS TAKEN...I GOT A QUINCEANERA!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 7 2009, 08:48 PM~14407774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: That is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2009, 04:31 AM~14409919
> *:wave:
> Come on Raffy show me the grin!!
> It will.  I've beaten it before and I'll beat it again.
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 8 2009, 04:35 AM~14409930
> *
> *


Raffy! It's 4 something in the morning, what are you doing up??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2009, 04:40 AM~14409946
> *Raffy!  It's 4 something in the morning, what are you doing up??
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 8 2009, 06:13 AM~14410186
> *x2 :uh:
> *


I think Raffy pulled an all nighter or something..... Hey you! Hows it going? Are you going to the lowrider meeting in Highland Park on the 17??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26 Thunderbird club
27. Brown Sensations
28. Brown Effects
29.








[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 8 2009, 03:58 AM~14409843
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> 1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> 4. UCE CAR CLUB
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2009, 06:21 AM~14410218
> *I think Raffy pulled an all nighter or something..... Hey you!  Hows it going?  Are you going to the lowrider meeting in Highland Park on the 17??
> *


   :biggrin: No wont be able to started a new job on Monday.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> 1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> 4. UCE CAR CLUB
> ...


[/quote]


:wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 8 2009, 05:01 PM~14415652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Johnny! How are you??


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 9 2009, 08:24 AM~14421984
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

CAN U COME OVER TO THE QUINCE????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 9 2009, 01:55 PM~14425351
> *CAN U COME OVER TO THE QUINCE????
> *


Can I come over to the 15?? I'm not sure what your saying Fleet..


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 9 2009, 04:49 AM~14421037
> *Coool!  Congrats!!  What are you doing?
> :wave: Johnny!  How are you??
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jul 9 2009, 08:22 PM~14429239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 10 2009, 08:53 PM~14439579
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Hey Johnny! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26 Thunderbird club
27. Brown Sensations
28. Brown Effects
29. Nite Life
30.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 11 2009, 07:38 AM~14442017
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 11 2009, 04:58 PM~14445042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT :wave:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

GOODMORNING TIFFANY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 12 2009, 04:39 AM~14447948
> *GOODMORNING TIFFANY
> *


Hey you! Good Morning! What are you doing up so early??? I thought I was the only one that got up at the crack of dawn! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 11 2009, 07:38 AM~14442017
> *1. SOCIOS
> 2. Thee Artistics
> 3. Style Unlimited
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 12 2009, 08:38 AM~14448512
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 12 2009, 09:31 AM~14448734
> *:biggrin:    :wave:
> *


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 12 2009, 09:31 AM~14448734
> *:biggrin:    :wave:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 12 2009, 11:59 PM~14454617
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, 03:49 AM~14455172
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: How you doing today?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 9 2009, 05:25 PM~14427632
> *Can I come over to the 15??  I'm not sure what your saying Fleet..
> *


U WERE RIGHT!!!SORRY I DINT LOGGED IN TO GIVE U THE ADDRESS!!...I WAS REALLY BUSY!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 13 2009, 03:12 PM~14460245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a hurting unit. Pushed it a little much today, but got to come up with yet another additonal cost! Prejudicsm I think! I'm almost there!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2009, 07:14 PM~14462850
> *
> *


TTT 4 SOFTIN AND A GREAT CAUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 13 2009, 07:14 PM~14462850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Johnny! How are you?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt good morning


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 13 2009, 06:23 PM~14462240
> *It's okay Fleet!  How are you doing??
> I'm a hurting unit.  Pushed it a little much today, but got to come up with yet another additonal cost!  Prejudicsm I think!  I'm almost there!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 14 2009, 06:23 AM~14466995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I have a studio recording to do tomorrow for television for the car show! Have no clue what to say.... :0 :0


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 14 2009, 07:57 PM~14475770
> *Hey you!  How's it going??
> :biggrin:  I have a studio recording to do tomorrow for television for the car show!  Have no clue what to say.... :0  :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 14 2009, 07:57 PM~14475770
> *Hey you!  How's it going??
> :biggrin:  I have a studio recording to do tomorrow for television for the car show!  Have no clue what to say.... :0  :0
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jul 14 2009, 10:10 PM~14477842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to sleep in. Didn't want to be on TV with bags under my eyes! :roflmao:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 15 2009, 05:14 AM~14479565
> *I guess I'll bring the flyer and some pics and go from there.
> I had to sleep in.  Didn't want to be on TV with bags under my eyes!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 15 2009, 11:43 AM~14482335
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 15 2009, 06:04 PM~14486373
> *:biggrin:
> *


Are you ever going to say hello??? :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 15 2009, 08:38 AM~14480622
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 15 2009, 06:02 PM~14486360
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 16 2009, 10:42 AM~14492688
> *
> *


Hey you!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 15 2009, 08:54 PM~14488149
> *Are you ever going to say hello???  :biggrin:
> *


hello and good evening...1 more week :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 15 2009, 05:14 AM~14479565
> *I guess I'll bring the flyer and some pics and go from there.
> I had to sleep in.  Didn't want to be on TV with bags under my eyes!  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 16 2009, 06:34 PM~14497180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Hey Johnny!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 16 2009, 05:50 PM~14496821
> *Hey you!
> *


 :wave: Getting crazy yet? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2009, 09:57 AM~14502906
> *:wave: Getting crazy yet? :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :around: :around: :banghead: :banghead: hno: :420: 

Yup! That pretty much raps up my feelings right now all together! But it's been fun!
Back in school this would be hell week?? Well, yeah, it's a crazy week! I need my check list and I can't find it......

BigShod!!! Do you have a copy?? I lost mine! :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 10:39 AM~14503253
> *:uh:  :around:  :around:  :banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  :420:
> 
> Yup!  That pretty much raps up my feelings right now all together! But it's been fun!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2009, 10:52 AM~14503359
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


I need a copy! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: trying to remember "everything" that needs to be done this week! AGH! tick tock tick tock keeps running through my head! I'll be okay though!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 12:20 PM~14504292
> *I need a copy!  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  trying to remember "everything" that needs to be done this week! AGH!  tick tock tick tock keeps running through my head! I'll be okay though!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 17 2009, 12:33 PM~14504432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 17 2009, 12:36 PM~14504465
> *
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

u ready :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 17 2009, 12:29 PM~14504384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting there! I went to the store to get some chocolate to put in the goodie bags as well as suckers! I don't know, it's not a goodie bag from me without suckers and chocolate. Then on the way home, I realized I pretty much chowed down on the chocolate, so there's only going to be suckers and things from businesses that donated. No chocolate...I'm sorry I ate it :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 07:19 PM~14507762
> *Getting there! I went to the store to get some chocolate to put in the goodie bags as well as suckers!  I don't know, it's not a goodie bag from me without suckers and chocolate.  Then on the way home, I realized I pretty much chowed down on the chocolate, so there's only going to be suckers and things from businesses that donated.  No chocolate...I'm sorry I ate it :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 17 2009, 08:14 PM~14508092
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: Hope you all can forgive me that I ate all the Hershey bars! Can't help it, I'm highly addicted to chocolate. This is what I look like trying to ignore the temptation!











Yup that is me!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 18 2009, 04:35 AM~14510186
> *:biggrin:  Hope you all can forgive me that I ate all the Hershey bars!  Can't help it, I'm highly addicted to chocolate.  This is what I look like trying to ignore the temptation!
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

1. SOCIOS
2. Thee Artistics
3. Style Unlimited
4. UCE CAR CLUB
5. GoodTimes 805
6. Cali Cruisers
7. Majestics Ventura Co.
8. EvilWays
9. Road Kings
10.OLDIES S.G.V.
11. Viejitos
12. CARNALES UNIDOS
13. Bay City Rodders
15. Golden State Classics
15. Santa Barbara Igniters
16.Old Memories East side!
17. High Rollers
18. Tri-Valley GTO club
19. Riding Low
20. Simi Valley Corvettes
21. PRIMOS BIKE CLUB
22. Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
23. SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. 
24. GOOD TIMES 818 BIKE CHAPTER
25. *CONNECTED*
26 Thunderbird club
27. Brown Sensations
28. Brown Effects
29. Nite Life
30.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 18 2009, 12:51 PM~14511958
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 18 2009, 02:05 PM~14512330
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


wut day u goin over there


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

been tryin to find a hotel close to the show for a decent price. so far the cheapest is 12 miles away. any suggestions


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 19 2009, 01:08 PM~14517842
> *been tryin to find a hotel close to the show for a decent price. so far the cheapest is 12 miles away. any suggestions
> *


x2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 19 2009, 01:08 PM~14517842
> *been tryin to find a hotel close to the show for a decent price. so far the cheapest is 12 miles away. any suggestions
> *


Yeah, let me get back and I'll email you the number in the morning. I beleive it's like $119 a night or something like that. I'll get it to you in a bit. It's less then a mile away from the show grounds.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 18 2009, 03:11 PM~14512725
> *wut day u goin over there
> *


 Friday after work.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 19 2009, 08:12 PM~14520879
> *Friday after work.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

5 more days hno: hno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 20 2009, 05:09 AM~14523297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm okay I'm okay! hno: hno: AGH! Time sneaks up on you!


Hey Bigshod!! Are you guys coming down Sat morning??



Looking forward to meeting everyone! Be sure to come and give me a hug and a Hershey Bar! :roflmao: You'd be my life savers! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 20 2009, 05:53 AM~14523417
> *I'm okay I'm okay!  hno:  hno: AGH!  Time sneaks up on you!
> Hey Bigshod!!  Are you guys coming down Sat morning??
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!  Be sure to come and give me a hug and a Hershey Bar!  :roflmao: You'd be my life savers! :biggrin:
> *


from that trip...i will eat all the candy :0 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 20 2009, 06:32 AM~14523547
> *from that trip...i will eat all the candy :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I'll be throwing myself on the ground :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2009, 01:28 PM~14517941
> *x2
> *


PM'd you the number... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 20 2009, 08:57 AM~14524255
> *:0  :0  :0  I'll be throwing myself on the ground  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :|


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 20 2009, 06:32 AM~14523547
> *from that trip...i will eat all the candy :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 20 2009, 09:26 PM~14532962
> *TTT!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 20 2009, 11:42 PM~14534383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

hey its been A LONG TIME WITH NO LAYITLOW!!!...BUT IM BACK...I TALKED TO SOME OF THE GOODTIMES MEMBERS N IT LOOKS LIKE EAST LA IS COMING TOO...NOT SURE YET


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jul 21 2009, 12:13 PM~14538900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 21 2009, 07:39 PM~14543775
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2009, 07:40 PM~14543788
> *x2
> *


I want chocolate! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: Streetlow Magazine and Impala Magazine will be at the show! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

good morning :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 21 2009, 06:52 PM~14543167
> *Hey you!  How are you doing??
> Cool!  :biggrin:  Hope they make it up!
> 
> ...


really????...did u invite him to ur show?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 22 2009, 06:40 AM~14547310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I invited him a long time ago. He said they're coming! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 22 2009, 05:15 AM~14547058
> *:biggrin: STREETLOW  magazine and Impala Magazine will be at the show! :biggrin:
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 22 2009, 07:44 PM~14554852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert!!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TO GET TO THE COOL WEATHER AND BE AT THIS SHOW FOR A GREAT CAUSE!!!!!!! OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 22 2009, 09:00 PM~14555639
> *CAN'T WAIT TO GET TO THE COOL WEATHER AND BE AT THIS SHOW FOR A GREAT CAUSE!!!!!!! OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! :yes:  :werd:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thank you Johnny!!!!




Directions: From Los Angeles take the 101 Freeway North into Santa Barbara. Exit Las Positas off ramp and turn right. Turn Left onto Calle Real which runs along side of the freeway and the show grounds. Turn right into Gate B.

From Paso Robles

Take 101 Freeway South into Santa Barbara Exit Las Positas off ramp and turn left over the freeway. Turn left onto Calle REal which runs along side of the freeway and the show grounds. Turn right into Gate B.

We will be Doing Registrations in Parking lot 2A. Just to the left of the entrance.


Each Registered car for this show includes 2 admissions (driver and a passenger)Other Spectators $10 for adults and children 12 and under are free.

Raffle tickets $1 each or 7 for $5. A lot of different items to raffle off plus a 50/50.

Children games with prizes. quite a few vendors.

I want to thank everyone for their support and can't wait to see you out there on Saturday!!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 22 2009, 09:28 PM~14556030
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thank you Johnny!!!!
> Directions:  From Los Angeles take the 101 Freeway North into Santa Barbara.  Exit Las Positas off ramp and turn right.  Turn Left onto Calle Real which runs along side of the freeway and the show grounds.  Turn right into Gate B.
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 23 2009, 06:12 AM~14558111
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 23 2009, 12:35 PM~14560998
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jul 23 2009, 02:35 PM~14562227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Are you guys all ready??? I think I am! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 23 2009, 09:14 PM~14566150
> *Hey You!
> :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


IM READY...I WENT TO PICK UP A TRAILER FOR THE BIKES


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jul 23 2009, 11:47 PM~14567444
> *IM READY...I WENT TO PICK UP A TRAILER FOR THE BIKES
> *


Cool! What time are you guys going to be there in the morning!

OMG it's tomorrow!!!!  hno: hno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 24 2009, 06:32 AM~14568248
> *Cool!  What time are you guys going to be there in the morning!
> 
> OMG it's tomorrow!!!!   hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2009, 08:23 AM~14568920
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: See ya there Bigshod!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 24 2009, 06:32 AM~14568248
> *Cool!  What time are you guys going to be there in the morning!
> 
> OMG it's tomorrow!!!!   hno:  hno:
> *


IMA TRY TO GET THERE LIKE AROUND 630


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jul 24 2009, 12:54 PM~14571595
> *TTT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 24 2009, 10:41 PM~14576519
> *:biggrin:
> *


I JUST GOT 5 HOURS OF SLEEP!!


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

Man I haven't done an allnighter like that in a long time


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Jul 25 2009, 05:59 PM~14580917
> *Good show  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01+Jul 25 2009, 07:24 PM~14581469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Thank you to all the clubs and solo riders, who came out in support for SOFTIN’s 1st Charity Car show! 

Special thanks to Mike the Cholo DJ for coming up and helping out! Bringing in a few vendors and helping promote the show! You can promote anyone’s shows at our shows anytime! Like you said, that’s what it’s all about people supporting people and helping each other out. You and your wife were great! Next time bring the kids!

Special thanks to DJ Fresh Frank for coming out and doing a good job at the show and for helping promote it.

Special thanks to Brandon and his wife from Sinful Pleasures for all your guys help! Happy Anniversary! Hope you enjoyed your free time here in Santa Barbara. Thank you so much for jumping in and helping out! I can’t thank you enough! You two are incredible people!

Special thanks to Jason and Style Unlimited for all your guy’s help! Jason – you got a heart of GOLD! Thanks for helping us get the word out! You put tears into our eyes for donating your 50/50 raffle prize as well as your Best of Show cash prize! WOW! We didn’t expect that at all! Thank you so much!! Much Love!

Special Thank you to Johnny and Oldie’s Car Club for all your help with the show and
For letting us use your Rolly Polly for the raffle! For helping promote our show! And being a big part of SOFTIN 1st Show! Thanks for being there!

Special Thank you to Jaime from High Rollers for bringing RedFish Classic Rock Band!
They were awesome! You were right! Thank you for calling me up and giving me pointers on what I need to do before the show!

Special thank you to Robert from GoodTimes Bike Club (805), for all your help with the show too! And for calling me up and reminding me to do certain things!

Special Thank you to Rafael Lopez for coming out and judging our show and putting me in the right direction! I don’t know what I would of done without you! You were my angel the last 6 months here! Thank you so much for everything!! 

Special Thanks to Eddie ~ From Brown Sensations! Thank you so much for your help and for donating a wonderful basket of hair products from your Barbor Shop! I really appreciate it!

Special Thanks to Gilbert from Streetlow Magazine for coming out and covering our show!
Special Thanks to Impala Magazine for coming out and covering our show!
Special Thanks to British Retro Cars mag

Special Thank you
Sinful Pleasures
Oldie’s Car Club
Brown Sensations
Goodtimes Bike club 805
Style Unlimited
Cali Lifestyles
Riding Low B.C
Cruceros
Jaguar Owners Assocof the SW
High Rollers
Touch of Style
Simi Valley Corvette Club
Team Shelby
Evil Ways
Nite Life
Road Kings
New Crowd
T-Timers
Chevrollers
Santa Barbara Igniters
Phantom Coaches Hearse Club
Thunderbird Club
Brown Effects
Uce
Connected
Majestics Ventura bike club

All Solo Riders and anyone else I didn’t write down. I tried to get everyone, but if I missed a club, please let me know!

It was nice to put faces with names. It was a fun learning experience for me. Being as this was our 1st car show, I know there could be lot’s of room for improvement! So, please let me know what we could do to make next years show bigger and better. Any thoughts and ideas would be great! Don’t be shy! Hope to see you next year!!
Did anyone take pics? I never got a chance to!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

i got pics , just cant download them till i get home :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 26 2009, 08:24 AM~14584308
> *i got pics , just cant download them till i get home :biggrin:
> *



It was cool to see you guys again hope you had a great time & had a chance to stop at the beach on your way home. Hope to see you guys again & get a chance to have a COLD ONE with you. THANK YOU for coming all the way down from NOR CAL and supporting TIFFANY & SOFTIN, AN INCREDIBLE PERSON & ORGANIZATION!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 06:13 AM~14583810
> *Thank you for coming out!  I hope you get some sleep!!
> Thank you!!
> 
> ...



Lots of nice cars & GREAT people. GREAT PEOPLE like JASON who did something unexpected with his 50/50 & Best of Show winnings!!! GREAT PEOPLE like TIFFANY & THE WHOLE SOFTIN ORGANIZATION. My crew & I will be there next year if you will have us.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 26 2009, 12:32 PM~14585735
> *Lots of nice cars & GREAT people. GREAT PEOPLE like JASON who did something unexpected with his 50/50 & Best of Show winnings!!! GREAT PEOPLE like TIFFANY & THE WHOLE SOFTIN ORGANIZATION. My crew & I will be there next year if you will have us.
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 26 2009, 12:54 PM~14585827
> *
> *


What happened you guys didnt make it.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 26 2009, 01:31 PM~14585987
> *What happened you guys didnt make it.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

wish i could've been there but i was at a local show that i had promise the pastor i would help him for the day but it looks like it was a gre8t show. Tiff i want to say thank you for letting us be part of this event and we hope u enjoy the awards that we did for you.


my partner was telling me that you guys had a GREAT turn out over there with a COOL 74degrees wow nice weather.

well congrats to everyone that won and thank you to everyone that went to this great show.


Tiff thanks again u ever need anything give me a call.

brandon from sinful nice talking to you bro hope u guys can make it out to my show coming up aug29 in clovis as well for everyone 


thankz and god bless u all.


atomic gutierrz


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 26 2009, 01:32 PM~14585735
> *Lots of nice cars & GREAT people. GREAT PEOPLE like JASON who did something unexpected with his 50/50 & Best of Show winnings!!! GREAT PEOPLE like TIFFANY & THE WHOLE SOFTIN ORGANIZATION. My crew & I will be there next year if you will have us.
> *




thankz 

aint no body!


atomic 


c u soon


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 26 2009, 04:19 PM~14587007
> *thankz
> 
> aint no body!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Jul 26 2009, 08:24 AM~14584308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Atomic! I may need some re-fills! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

ON BEHALF OF OLDIES S.G.V. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE WHOLE SOFTIN CREW FOR FIRST OF ALL FOR HAVING THIS SHOW AND FOR THE WORK THAT THIS ORGANISATION DOES :thumbsup: ....WE HAD A GREAT TIME WE WERE TREATED GREAT FROM EVERY CREW MEMBER,AND THE REST OF THE RIDERS :thumbsup: ...WE HOPE THAT THIS IS THE FIRST OF MANY TO COME BECAUSE WE WANT TO BE AT THE REST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I DON'T KNOW THE GUYS NAME THAT GAVE FIRST OF ALL THE RAFFLE MONEY FOR DONATION TO SOFTIN,THEN HE WON BEST OF SHOW AND GAVE THE 200 DOLLARS HE WON FOR THAT TO SOFTIN FOR DONATION,IF ANYBODY KNOWS THAT GUY TELL HIM THAT ALL OF US FROM OLDIES S.G.V. GIVE HIM A BIG :thumbsup: ,THAT'S WHAT THIS SHOW IS ALL ABOUT....SO I HOPE THAT EVERYONE THAT WAS AT THIS SHOW REMEMBERS THAT AND GOES BACK HOME AND TELLS OTHER PEOPLE THAT DIDN'T GO TO THIS SHOW AND GET THEM TO COME TO THE NEXT ONE,BECAUSE THIS IS FOR A GREAT CAUSE FIRST OF ALL AND IT'S RUN BY GOOD PEOPLE,AND IT'S HELL OF NICE WEATHER OUT THERE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: AND LAST AND DEFINATELY NOT LEAST A BIG THANK YOU TO TIFFANY!!! WE THANK YOU ON THE GREAT JOB YOU DID AND THE HARD WORK ,YOU GO GIRL!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND REMEMBER FOR THE NEXT ONE OLDIES S.G.V. WILL DEFINATELY BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :worship: S.O.F.T.I.N.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 27 2009, 09:29 AM~14592375
> *ON BEHALF OF OLDIES S.G.V. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE WHOLE SOFTIN CREW FOR FIRST OF ALL FOR HAVING THIS SHOW AND FOR THE WORK THAT THIS ORGANISATION DOES :thumbsup: ....WE HAD A GREAT TIME WE WERE TREATED GREAT FROM EVERY CREW MEMBER,AND THE REST OF THE RIDERS :thumbsup: ...WE HOPE THAT THIS IS THE FIRST OF MANY TO COME BECAUSE WE WANT TO BE AT THE REST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I DON'T KNOW THE GUYS NAME THAT GAVE FIRST OF ALL THE RAFFLE MONEY FOR DONATION TO SOFTIN,THEN HE WON BEST OF SHOW AND GAVE THE 200 DOLLARS HE WON FOR THAT TO SOFTIN FOR DONATION,IF ANYBODY KNOWS THAT GUY TELL HIM THAT ALL OF US FROM OLDIES S.G.V. GIVE HIM A BIG  :thumbsup: ,THAT'S WHAT THIS SHOW IS ALL ABOUT....SO I HOPE THAT EVERYONE THAT WAS AT THIS SHOW REMEMBERS THAT AND GOES BACK HOME AND TELLS OTHER PEOPLE THAT DIDN'T GO TO THIS SHOW AND GET THEM TO COME TO THE NEXT ONE,BECAUSE THIS IS FOR A GREAT CAUSE FIRST OF ALL AND IT'S RUN BY GOOD PEOPLE,AND IT'S HELL OF NICE WEATHER OUT THERE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND LAST AND DEFINATELY NOT LEAST A BIG THANK YOU TO TIFFANY!!! WE THANK YOU ON THE GREAT JOB YOU DID AND THE HARD WORK ,YOU GO GIRL!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AND REMEMBER FOR THE NEXT ONE OLDIES S.G.V. WILL DEFINATELY BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :worship: S.O.F.T.I.N.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 27 2009, 09:29 AM~14592375
> *ON BEHALF OF OLDIES S.G.V. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE WHOLE SOFTIN CREW FOR FIRST OF ALL FOR HAVING THIS SHOW AND FOR THE WORK THAT THIS ORGANISATION DOES :thumbsup: ....WE HAD A GREAT TIME WE WERE TREATED GREAT FROM EVERY CREW MEMBER,AND THE REST OF THE RIDERS :thumbsup: ...WE HOPE THAT THIS IS THE FIRST OF MANY TO COME BECAUSE WE WANT TO BE AT THE REST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I DON'T KNOW THE GUYS NAME THAT GAVE FIRST OF ALL THE RAFFLE MONEY FOR DONATION TO SOFTIN,THEN HE WON BEST OF SHOW AND GAVE THE 200 DOLLARS HE WON FOR THAT TO SOFTIN FOR DONATION,IF ANYBODY KNOWS THAT GUY TELL HIM THAT ALL OF US FROM OLDIES S.G.V. GIVE HIM A BIG  :thumbsup: ,THAT'S WHAT THIS SHOW IS ALL ABOUT....SO I HOPE THAT EVERYONE THAT WAS AT THIS SHOW REMEMBERS THAT AND GOES BACK HOME AND TELLS OTHER PEOPLE THAT DIDN'T GO TO THIS SHOW AND GET THEM TO COME TO THE NEXT ONE,BECAUSE THIS IS FOR A GREAT CAUSE FIRST OF ALL AND IT'S RUN BY GOOD PEOPLE,AND IT'S HELL OF NICE WEATHER OUT THERE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND LAST AND DEFINATELY NOT LEAST A BIG THANK YOU TO TIFFANY!!! WE THANK YOU ON THE GREAT JOB YOU DID AND THE HARD WORK ,YOU GO GIRL!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: AND REMEMBER FOR THE NEXT ONE OLDIES S.G.V. WILL DEFINATELY BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :worship: S.O.F.T.I.N.
> *


Thank You Johnny! Your very welcome! Thank you for making the drive up here.

The man who won the best of Show and then the raffle was Jason Dave from Style Unlimited Car club! That was very sweet what he did. I'm not one to cry, but he put me in tears!! Thank god I had my shades!!!  

I'll let you all know as soon as I get a date set for next years show! I hope everyone brings their kids, because I'm thinking of having a trackless train ride, that fits 18 kids at a time next year. The company said they'd donate it fo our cause for the day! :biggrin: So I have to make arrangements with them.

This was a fun learning experience for me. But I think I should bring my skates cuz there's a ton of running back and forth. Might of been easier if I had wheels! But hey I think I dropped 5 pounds that day! haha~

See you next year! (before that too!) Johnny~ *when is your next cruize night?*


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 27 2009, 10:49 AM~14593168
> *Thank You Johnny!  Your very welcome!  Thank you for making the drive up here.
> 
> The man who won the best of Show and then the raffle was Jason Dave from Style Unlimited Car club!  That was very sweet what he did.  I'm not one to cry, but he put me in tears!!  Thank god I had my shades!!!
> ...


YOU GOT IT TIFF....OUR NEXT CRUISE NIGHT IS AUGUST 22,AT MANNYS EL LOCO IN COVINA CA. 4-10?? JASON DAVE ,YOU ARE THE MAN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT THIS SHOW IS ALL ABOUT HOMIE AND YOU ARE SETTING THE EXAMPLE FOR EVERYONE ELSE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 27 2009, 11:09 AM~14593396
> *YOU GOT IT TIFF....OUR NEXT CRUISE NIGHT IS AUGUST 22,AT MANNYS EL LOCO IN COVINA CA.  4-10??  JASON DAVE ,YOU ARE THE MAN!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT THIS SHOW IS ALL ABOUT HOMIE AND YOU ARE SETTING THE EXAMPLE FOR EVERYONE ELSE.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:35 AM~14593647
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

ANYBODY TAKE PIX???????? :uh:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Awesome Show Tiff i just wish you could have met the little man. Just let me know so we can start planning next years Show and make it bigger and better!  And don't forget GoodTimes Car Club was also out Representing the 805! :biggrin: 
One Love 
Tony


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 27 2009, 11:09 AM~14593396
> *YOU GOT IT TIFF....OUR NEXT CRUISE NIGHT IS AUGUST 22,AT MANNYS EL LOCO IN COVINA CA.  4-10??  JASON DAVE ,YOU ARE THE MAN!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THAT'S WHAT THIS SHOW IS ALL ABOUT HOMIE AND YOU ARE SETTING THE EXAMPLE FOR EVERYONE ELSE.... :thumbsup:
> *


i appreciate the props, but the real examples are softin and all the people they help. sometimes you really feel the need to help out, and this was the case for me.

you guys brought out some fine cars. many of my friends saw the auto transport with all the cars on it cruising the freeway. that was quite a sight!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE EVERYTHING WENT GREAT TIFFANY. CONGRADULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR ORGANIZATION! :thumbsup: AND HOPEFULLY A START OF SOMETHING BIG FOR A GOOD CAUSE TO COME!  

OK ENOUGH OF MY SOFT SIDE. WHO'S GOT PICS?! :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 27 2009, 11:53 AM~14593820
> *ANYBODY TAKE PIX???????? :uh:
> *


I saw a lot of camara's out there. I felt really weird "running" by cars without being able to look, drewl, and take pictures. That was VERY weird for me! I wasn't used to blowing up my camara! :0 I know Brandon from Sinful Pleasures has some pics and will be posting them up when he gets back home. They took a road trip and did some sights. They should be back in Stockton sometime tonight. So hopefully tommorrow or asap he'll get to it.





> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jul 27 2009, 12:27 PM~14594158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: It was a blast. I think everyone had a good time. Thank you! We will do it again next year! Hopefully you guys can make it up next year!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Its all Good Tiff i was just pulling your Leg! My Sons Bike did take first in his class. He was not there in Person but was there with us in our Crews Heart.



> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 27 2009, 01:40 PM~14595111
> *MY BAD!  I did, but for the bike chapter!  I'm so sorry!  I know GoodTimes Car Club  was there, I chated with you!  :biggrin:  Hope you bring the man next year!  I'd love to see him!  Thanks for your support!  As soon as I can set another date I'll let you know!  I'm hoping to be able to set the next date by early next month.  I will hopefully know by the 6th of August when next years show will be I'll call you or Pm you asap with the info.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Jason~ your an Angel! :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:*


Ya Brother big ups to you i got a bit teary eyed when you did that. I have a special needs child and i know off hand how hard it is. So i tip my hat and bow my head to you! 
:worship:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jul 27 2009, 12:41 PM~14594333
> *i appreciate the props, but the real examples are softin and all the people they help. sometimes you really feel the need to help out, and this was the case for me.
> 
> you guys brought out some fine cars. many of my friends saw the auto transport with all the cars on it cruising the freeway. that was quite a sight!
> *


NO DOUBT :worship: S.O.F.T.I.N. WE NEED TO SPREAD THE WORD FOR THIS CAR SHOW FOR NEXT YEAR AND MAKE IT EVEN BETTER!!! THANX FOR THE PROPS ON OUR RIDES ,BUT YOU HAVE ONE CLEAN ASS RIDE YOUSELF HOMIE...YAH,THE TRUCK DRIVER SAID HE WAS GETTING ALOT OF CAMERAS FLASHING AT THEM ON THE WAY HOME... :biggrin: SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jul 27 2009, 12:50 PM~14594445
> *SOUNDS LIKE EVERYTHING WENT GREAT TIFFANY. CONGRADULATIONS TO YOU AND YOUR ORGANIZATION!  :thumbsup: AND HOPEFULLY A START OF SOMETHING BIG FOR A GOOD CAUSE TO COME!
> 
> OK ENOUGH OF MY SOFT SIDE. WHO'S GOT PICS?!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jul 27 2009, 05:27 PM~14597631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny! We could use all the help we can get! I need pics emailed to me on cars and bikes for next years flyers! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:tears: :yes:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 27 2009, 08:16 PM~14599114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY GIRLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

:0


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pix...... :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

any pixs of black 67 conv


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 27 2009, 08:16 PM~14599114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS PIC OF ME AND THE WIFEY :0 :cheesy:  THANKS BROTHA GREAT PICS.. 
TIFFANY GREAT SHOW WE HAD A GOOD TIME SEE YOU THERE NEXT YEAR....PAULY


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

HEY TIFF,YOU GUNNA POST ANY PIX THAT MONA TOOK??? :dunno: :around: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrats Tiff seems like the hard work payed off


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 28 2009, 09:09 PM~14610968
> *congrats Tiff seems like the hard work payed off
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Jul 28 2009, 05:59 PM~14608752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: But it was you guys, JROCK, RAffy, GoodTimes, Uce, Sinful Pleasures, Style Unlimited and a few other clubs with the ideas and imputs that I had asked 9 months ago, That's what made it happen. You! All the questions I asked and advice and where to go and what to do. It really came from you guys. I just followed your directions, and I have you guys to thank


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:51 PM~14611512
> *:wave:
> Thank you!!  I was so stoked to see you guys there!  You guys are awesome!
> I'll see ya next year (or probably at another show before!)  Thanks for coming out in support of SOFTIN!  :biggrin:
> ...


YOU GET PROPS FOR ASKING INSTEAD OF SOMEONE ELSE WHO WOULD JUST DO WHAT THEY THOUGHT WAS BEST AND THATS IT ,BUT YOU WERE OPEN MINDED AND WILLING TO LISTEN....  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jul 28 2009, 09:58 PM~14611638
> *YOU GET PROPS FOR ASKING INSTEAD OF SOMEONE ELSE WHO WOULD JUST DO WHAT THEY THOUGHT WAS BEST AND THATS IT ,BUT YOU WERE OPEN MINDED AND WILLING TO LISTEN....   :thumbsup:
> *


I just wanted to make sure I did it right and not have it go to hell ya know what I mean?? Thank you and to everyone else who answered. I'm still listening for next year too! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 28 2009, 10:02 PM~14611689
> *I just wanted to make sure I did it right and not have it go to hell ya know what I mean??  Thank you and to everyone else who answered.  I'm still listening for next year too!  :biggrin:
> *


OK,I LIKE SATURDAY THEN................ :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 27 2009, 08:40 PM~14598794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM TASTY! :tongue: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 06:16 PM~14587468
> *Thanks Brandon!  I think this was the first show that I ever was at and didn't take pics!!  Wow!
> Thank you RAFFY!!!
> 
> ...




just give me a call i will do the rest for u Tiff.


thank u again 


atomic


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 29 2009, 02:27 AM~14613146
> *just give me a call i will do the rest for u Tiff.
> thank u again
> atomic
> *


Thanks Atomic! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 28 2009, 06:56 PM~14609372
> *LOVE THIS PIC OF ME AND THE WIFEY :0  :cheesy:   THANKS BROTHA GREAT PICS..
> TIFFANY GREAT SHOW WE HAD A GOOD TIME SEE YOU THERE NEXT YEAR....PAULY
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 28 2009, 10:02 PM~14611689
> *I just wanted to make sure I did it right and not have it go to hell ya know what I mean??  Thank you and to everyone else who answered.  I'm still listening for next year too!  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

awesome show cant wait for next year
:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 29 2009, 06:06 PM~14620607
> *awesome show cant wait for next year
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 29 2009, 06:06 PM~14620607
> *awesome show cant wait for next year
> :thumbsup:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Jul 29 2009, 11:37 AM~14616174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Can I borrow that rolly polly again?? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

From the input we received from different clubs and people, It looks like we are shooting for Sunday July 25th 2010 to be our 2nd annual car show! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2009, 08:43 AM~14625952
> *From the input we received from different clubs and people, It looks like we are shooting for Sunday July 25th 2010 to be our 2nd annual car show! :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Got to mark my calendar for next year.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 30 2009, 10:03 AM~14626652
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Got to mark my calendar for next year.
> *


cool! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

When I get it all set up, I will put up a new post.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2009, 10:05 AM~14626664
> *cool! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> When I get it all set up, I will put up a new post.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 30 2009, 12:17 PM~14628099
> *:cheesy:
> 
> *


MIght be changing venues though. I'll let you know most likely on the 6th or 7th of August.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2009, 08:43 AM~14625952
> *From the input we received from different clubs and people, It looks like we are shooting for Sunday July 25th 2010 to be our 2nd annual car show! :biggrin:
> *


WHENEVER WHEREEVER OLDIES S.G.V. WILL BE THERE TIFF!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2009, 07:04 AM~14625339
> *:wave:
> I'll let you know when I have the date set!  :biggrin:
> Hope you can make next years show!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2009, 05:31 PM~14631396
> *MIght be changing venues though.  I'll let you know most likely on the 6th or 7th of August.
> *


On Fiestas? That's a busy weekend for the locals.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Jul 30 2009, 10:19 PM~14634550
> *On Fiestas? That's a busy weekend for the locals.
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Jul 30 2009, 08:30 PM~14633125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 31 2009, 04:58 AM~14635983
> *Cool!  I have a meeting on Wednesday with the city college.  West Campus that over looks the ocean and harbor.  Only problem there is there is no indoor spots. Then I've got to look at the Ben Page Youth Center as well, they have an indoor spot.
> no no, not doing a show on a fiesta weekend.  I'm saying I'll let you all know on the 6th or 7th of August when next summer's show will be in July.  :biggrin:  I'm hoping to have a date set by then.  I'll be fiesting on Fiesta! :biggrin:
> Thank you!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 31 2009, 12:58 PM~14639175
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll let you know next week what I come up with.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

YES, IT WAS A GREAT EVENT. TO THE SEVERAL PEOPLE THAT HAVE CALLED ME TO TELL ME THAT I WORKED MIRACLES ON THE MICROPHONE TO GET PEOPLE TO DONATE ALL OF THE MONEY THAT WAS DONATED DURING THE TROPHY CEREMONY, I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT IT WAS GOD'S DOING, ALL I DID WAS HOLD THE MICROPHONE. CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 31 2009, 03:55 PM~14640820
> *I'll let you know next week what I come up with.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj+Jul 31 2009, 04:23 PM~14641087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Can you e-mail me a smaller jpeg of your car so I can use for next years flyers please? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 31 2009, 04:23 PM~14641087
> *YES, IT WAS A GREAT EVENT. TO THE SEVERAL PEOPLE THAT HAVE CALLED ME TO TELL ME THAT I WORKED MIRACLES ON THE MICROPHONE TO GET PEOPLE TO DONATE ALL OF THE MONEY THAT WAS DONATED DURING THE TROPHY CEREMONY, I JUST WANT TO SAY THAT IT WAS GOD'S DOING, ALL I DID WAS HOLD THE MICROPHONE. CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 2 2009, 08:07 AM~14651303
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pics are coming up...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's some pics. I have a ton to g through, so I'll be posting more up when I return on Thursday morning! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm working on some more. Will post up more later. Got a ton of more pics to photobucket etc. :biggrin: 

Again, Thank you everyone for coming out and supporting SOFTIN's special needs children!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Aug 4 2009, 12:32 PM~14672244
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: working on more... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

More to come.... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

more pictures to come... just got to do the save then photo bucket ordeal again.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I had a meeting yesterday and we have a tentative date for Sunday July 25, 2010, Waiting for the approval and will know by beginning of September. It's a new venue because Earl Warren itsn't willing to work with us on dates. But the new spot we looked at is simply just gorgeous!

Brandon~ You'll be staring down at Brophy's~!

I have about 30 dash plaques left. So if you did not get one at the show, PM me your address and I'll send one out. First come first get until they're gone.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 6 2009, 06:47 AM~14691552
> *I had a meeting yesterday and we have a tentative date for Sunday July 25, 2010, Waiting for the approval and will know by beginning of September.  It's a new venue because Earl Warren itsn't willing to work with us on dates.  But the new spot we looked at is simply just gorgeous!
> 
> Brandon~  You'll be staring down at Brophy's~!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 6 2009, 06:47 AM~14691552
> *I had a meeting yesterday and we have a tentative date for Sunday July 25, 2010, Waiting for the approval and will know by beginning of September.  It's a new venue because Earl Warren itsn't willing to work with us on dates.  But the new spot we looked at is simply just gorgeous!
> 
> Brandon~  You'll be staring down at Brophy's~!
> ...


after the show we are all going to Brophy's :thumbsup:


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 5 2009, 07:11 AM~14680752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Aug 7 2009, 11:06 PM~14709070
> *Nice pics!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! More photos are coming! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 8 2009, 03:47 AM~14709924
> *Thanks!  More photos are coming! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

pics coming up...


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

These pictures came from Alex "onebadpup805"


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

I know Tiff's working on a bunch of pics too...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Aug 10 2009, 09:07 AM~14724130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 10 2009, 11:47 AM~14725586
> *
> *


:wave: Got called out to sea this morning. I'll finish photbucketing them when I return.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 11 2009, 02:55 AM~14733349
> *:wave:  Got called out to sea this morning.  I'll finish photbucketing them when I return.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Vivy and Tristin doing the raffles




































Mike doing his donation magic... That was incredible!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I wished I knew everyone's name so I could give them proper recognition. So If I don't write your name down, please tell me who you are...

























































more to come..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats Brown Sensations


















Nite Life~ Congrats~


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats Brandon (Sinful Pleasures)









Congrats Cruceros


















Congrats New Crowd!









Congrats again Cruceros!



























Congrats Style Unlimited!









Congrats again Style Unlimited









Congrats again Style unlimted ~ Again Thank you For your incredible donations!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats again Brown Sensations  









Congrats again to Style Unlimited  



























Congrats again to Nite Life!  









Congrats again to Brown Sensations~  


















Congrats Brown Sensations!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats Johnny and Oldie's Car Club


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats GoodTimes!!









Again Congrats GoodTimes!









Congrats Jaime and High Rollers~


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:56 AM~14756494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

how long did it take you to post all those pics.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 14 2009, 03:26 PM~14771747
> *LOOKING GOOD!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Aug 13 2009, 08:29 PM~14763934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 15 2009, 07:07 PM~14780182
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> :biggrin:  Thank You!
> OMG!  I spent days, even had to break up the time in order to do it.  In the process, I lost a LOT of pics!! :angry:  can't locate them on the computer
> ...


SO WUTS UP...ANY NEWS???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 15 2009, 09:07 PM~14781039
> *SO WUTS UP...ANY NEWS???
> *


For next years show?? I'm still waiting for the approval for Sunday July 25 2010. The president of CC won't be back until the end of the month. When they get back they will have a meeting and I will know by sometime in the beginning of SEpt. If they say not that day, then I have to make a decision on to have it at a different location for Sunday the 25th, or have it another day, meaning a Saturday. Your thoughts?


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanx again Tiffany It was nothing but GoodTimes! :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 13 2009, 09:04 AM~14756568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 16 2009, 10:26 AM~14783795
> *Thanx again Tiffany It was nothing but GoodTimes!  :thumbsup:
> *


Your welcome! I'm glad you had a GoodTime! :biggrin: Next year bring the little man okay?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 16 2009, 05:56 AM~14782815
> *For next years show??  I'm still waiting for the approval for Sunday July 25 2010.  The president of CC won't be back until the end of the month.  When they get back they will have a meeting and I will know by sometime in the beginning of SEpt.  If they say not that day, then I have to make a decision on to have it at a different location for Sunday the 25th, or have it another day, meaning a Saturday.  Your thoughts?
> *


MY THOUGHTS ARE FOR A SATURDAY SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+Aug 17 2009, 06:46 PM~14797301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Good morning!


----------

